# Russia is now the biggest European Economy in the World ranking 5th



## senheiser

Russia is now the biggest European Economy in the World surpassing germany after the US, China, India and Japan.


Russia has also almost a high gdp per capita now like greece and surpassed estonia both are counted as first World countries by many organizations. Despite all the negativity towards russia and many external attacks russia faced, it managed to get first world standards on its one without any help like other Western allies received and are still receiving. 

Russia in the 21st century a country you can look up to

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

I think the appearance of Moscow and St-Petersburg should remain classic European as much as possible, all cities with a bunch of glass high-rise buildings like those in Shanghai or Shenzhen are freaking boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## senheiser

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think the appearance of Moscow and St-Petersburg should remain classic European as much as possible, all cities with a bunch of glass high-rise buildings like those in Shanghai or Shenzhen are freaking boring.









why that i like if old meets new?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bobby

well done Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Congrats, our Russian brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senheiser

Russia may be an economic powerhouse, but it's no China
PwC says Russia will be Europe's biggest economy by 2030 &#8211; I say it is hampered by its politics and uncompetitiveness


read that and laugh your *** off and realize how russophobic the western press is.



> Russia is to become Europe's leading economy by 2030, surpassing Germany, and pushing the UK out of the top 10 by 2050, according to a new report titled Brics and Beyond released by PricewaterhouseCoopers. But should we believe them?
> 
> It's not to say that Russia isn't able to become a leader. The largest oil producer in the world, and with its 2011 GDP (PPP) ranking just below Germany, Russia does seem like a candidate to become Europe's leading economy by 2030 and stay that way well into 2050. But that's only if you make a prognosis based on the utopia that strict economic policies, not politics, rule these wintery lands.
> 
> To understand what Europe would look like with Russia at its economic helm, one must take a closer look at the way Russia deals with money. One should also have sedatives close to hand while reviewing the figures. Russia has become one of the most corrupt countries in the world, and is barely making an effort to hide it. For instance, one of the Sochi 2014 Olympic projects &#8211; a 50 km road &#8211; costs nearly $8bn. A theatre (Bolshoi, to be precise) is being renovated for $750m. The list goes on.
> 
> If Europe's current economic leader, Germany, is currently associated with its policy of austerity, Russia is known for precisely the opposite. And here you're inevitably faced with a question: how would the Russian government act if it became a leading European economy and faced a crisis like the one in we have now in the eurozone, considering that this government has allowed the construction of a $160m/km road? Of course, big building projects are a universal means of corruption (although not to this extent), but it's just one of the factors that prevents Russia from becoming a leader by 2030.
> 
> Putin's key argument with Russian people boils down to "you became wealthier with me at the helm", a trick where the steady rise of oil revenues (in reality due to increased consumption in China and an unstable Middle East) is attributed to Putin's successful policies. The reality is that this country would have raised its GDP even with a 10-year-old as president (as long as he was smart enough not to stop the flow of oil and gas).
> 
> It's interesting how two of the projected 2050 leaders &#8211; world leader China and European leader Russia &#8211; are way behind on democracy. But if China's experience in restricting internet access and curbing political freedom, all while assembling millions of iPhones and being a key player on the global market, seems to contradict the principle that democracy brings economic prosperity, Russia's interior policy is almost designed to keep its economy back.
> 
> The main difference between these two members of Brics is that Chinese politics caters to its economy, with the communist model being modified to accommodate a localised version of capitalism, while in Russia, the economy caters to politics. Putin's politics.
> 
> Here's a question: who would want a Russian-made car, when even Russians don't want them? Another one: who wants to fly Russian aeroplanes, when even in Russia people choose to fly on a Boeing or Airbus? But these huge industries still exist, resembling Frankenstein's monsters of Soviet industrial might, brought to life by heavy injections of oil money and created by businesses that ultimately cannot produce a competitive product.
> 
> It goes against almost every aspect of economic, market-oriented logic, but it has nothing to do with the economy, because it aims to keep the workforce loyal to the government and project an image of a neo-Soviet industrial power. So is securing votes at the cost of your country's economic development today a strategy worthy of someone who is going to lead the European economy in seventeen years? Is the strategy even smart?
> 
> Sheer market analysis and formula-based approach works with the more predictable countries &#8211; those who try to adhere to a specific model of development, and are successful at it. Russia, although a candidate to become Europe's leading economy judging by the growth of its PPP, is still a country that can take an unpredictable turn and is likely to never find a path to European economic leadership, regardless of its proven oil and gas reserves, strategic location or any other benefits it might have. If Russia is going to become a leading European economy by 2030, it certainly needs to fix its own economy &#8211; something this country's current leadership is unlikely to attain.




If russia manages to get this goal done which was supposed to be in 20 years it says a lot about russia or alot about western europe especially the current leader germany. Thanks to german austerity greece is now at the same living standard like russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wright

PPP - why is it not considered not as important as nominal?


----------



## Kloitra

Wright said:


> PPP - why is it not considered not as important as nominal?



Nominal determines a country's economic capacity in world market, as compared to PPP which only gives domestic purchasing power. For example India is 3rd biggest in PPP, while Canada is 13th, with India almost thrice of Canada. But if both use same ratio of their GDP for foreign purchase, both would have similar purchasing power in world market owing to same nominal GDP size. Thus it is nominal which matters more in international market.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gross_domestic_product



> The level of GDP in different countries may be compared by converting their value in national currency according to either the current currency exchange rate, or the purchasing power parity exchange rate.
> 
> Current currency exchange rate is the exchange rate in the international currency market.
> Purchasing power parity exchange rate is the exchange rate based on the purchasing power parity (PPP) of a currency relative to a selected standard (usually the United States dollar). This is a comparative (and theoretical) exchange rate, the only way to directly realize this rate is to sell an entire CPI basket in one country, convert the cash at the currency market rate & then rebuy that same basket of goods in the other country (with the converted cash). Going from country to country, the distribution of prices within the basket will vary; typically, non-tradable purchases will consume a greater proportion of the basket's total cost in the higher GDP country, per the Balassa-Samuelson effect.
> 
> The ranking of countries may differ significantly based on which method is used.
> 
> *The current exchange rate method converts the value of goods and services using global currency exchange rates. The method can offer better indications of a country's international purchasing power and relative economic strength.* For instance, if 10% of GDP is being spent on buying hi-tech foreign arms, the number of weapons purchased is entirely governed by current exchange rates, since arms are a traded product bought on the international market. There is no meaningful 'local' price distinct from the international price for high technology goods.
> The purchasing power parity method accounts for the relative effective domestic purchasing power of the average producer or consumer within an economy. The method can provide a better indicator of the living standards of less developed countries, because it compensates for the weakness of local currencies in the international markets. For example, India ranks 10th by nominal GDP, but 3rd by PPP. The PPP method of GDP conversion is more relevant to non-traded goods and services.
> 
> There is a clear pattern of the purchasing power parity method decreasing the disparity in GDP between high and low income (GDP) countries, as compared to the current exchange rate method. This finding is called the Penn effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistanisage

Russia has the potential of being number one. A vast country with the World's largest reserves of minerals, natural gas and petroleum and a highly scientifically advanced population, there is no reason for this country not be economically rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## senheiser

Kloitra said:


> Nominal determines a countries economic capacity in world market, as compared to PPP which only gives domestic purchasing power. For example India is 3rd biggest in PPP, while Canada is 13th, with India almost thrice of Canada. But if both use same ratio of their GDP for foreign purchase, both would have similar purchasing power in world market owing to same nominal GDP size. Thus it is nominal which matters more in international market.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gross_domestic_product



so why is Japan printing money risking its devaluation of its currency and therefor nominal GDP if nominal gdp is more important for international power? The truth is nominal gdp values economy based on the value of its currency but not all the value what it produces. India and russia constantly had to downgrade and still downgrading their currency in comparison to dollar or euro but it never meant the countries are less producing. The less valued toyota which is going to be produced in japan for less dollars doesnt mean it has worse technology after devaluation.

Western economies are all now printing money, decrease interest rates and are devaluing their currencies in a currency war because they know not value of their currency is important but how much you produce. Having lower nominal gdp means in fact your cheaper for the world to export and getting more investments and tourists because youre cheaper. If a country has the PPP rate it can easily get the nominal rate too, but if a country has higher nominal it usually ends in a bubble, youre more vulnerable in losing your economic nominal value and youre having less growth in importing more and less exporting. 

Japan is best example nominal gdp went up in the 90s and in this time it had this problems of no growth, the nominal gdp was almost as big as the US. And it really looked like japan could really surpass the US but everyone who looked at the PP value could predict the crash, after the crash in 1996 nominal gdp stayed that way for a decade. Only in 2010 they managed to get at 1995 level again. Yet if you look at PPP value japan looks like a normal country which grew a bit less in comparison to the US which is probably contributed to the high valued yen.

Same for brazil once they had higher nominal gdp they got all this problems which they have now, and so it is with the eurozone which has still more nominal gdp than ppp.


----------



## Kloitra

senheiser said:


> so why is Japan printing money risking its devaluation of its currency and therefor nominal GDP if nominal gdp is more important for international power? The truth is nominal gdp values economy based on the value of its currency but not all the value what it produces. India and russia constantly had to downgrade and still downgrading their currency in comparison to dollar or euro but it never meant the countries are less producing. The less valued toyota japan which is going to be produced for less dollars doesnt mean it has worse technology after devaluation.
> 
> Western economies are all now printing money, decrease interest rates and are devaluing their currencies in a currency war because they know not value of their currency is important but how much you produce. Having lower nominal gdp means in fact your cheaper for the world to export and getting more investments and tourists because youre cheaper.



You are mixing up two things. Having lower currency value helps with exports/tourism. Having higher nominal GDP means having better purchasing power in the world market.

I didn't say one is better than other. I only replied to question that why it is nominal GDP that is compared and not PPP. If some country lose value of its currency, it would have better export chances. But it would also loose its economic weight. For example, German economy has more weight in the world than India, despite Indian economy being bigger in PPP. It has nothing to do with the opportunities Indian economy has with lower currency values.

When you compare the economies of countries, you don't say that one country has lower valued currency than other so it has better export prospect. You just compare them, and say that this country has smaller economy and this has bigger. Pros and Cons of having smaller or bigger economy is different discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Russia is only where it is because of the hundreds of billions of dollars a year from oil and gas exports.


----------



## Wright

UKBengali said:


> Russia is only where it is because of the hundreds of billions of dollars a year from oil and gas exports.



So? Some nations are even more resource rich, yet fail to capitalize. Not to mention Russia's defence industry is faring better than dying UK and Bengali defence industry. UK is done for, so is Bengladesh. Russia has a future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think the appearance of Moscow and St-Petersburg should remain classic European as much as possible, all cities with a bunch of glass high-rise buildings like those in Shanghai or Shenzhen are freaking boring.



Unless you're from the country side, then it's exciting as exciting as a kitten riding a tricycle (NOW THAT'S EXCITING )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

Kloitra said:


> You are mixing up two things. Having lower currency value helps with exports/tourism. Having higher nominal GDP means having better purchasing power in the world market.
> 
> I didn't say one is better than other. I only replied to question that why it is nominal GDP that is compared and not PPP. If some country lose value of its currency, it would have better export chances. But it would also loose its economic weight. For example, German economy has more weight in the world than India, despite Indian economy being bigger in PPP. It has nothing to do with the opportunities Indian economy has with lower currency values.



of course india has more economic weight than germany it has 1.2 billion people who need food, stand up everyday and do something its logical that india has bigger economy and more economic activity than germany. But of course for 1 billion people thats not enough to have significant living standard to challenge german industries and other advanced economies, if indian economy would be one day like chinas succeeding 7 or 10 trillion you will see a lot of change would have taken place and people would view indias economic weight differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

senheiser said:


> of course india has more economic weight than germany it has 1.2 billion people who need food, stand up everyday and do something its logical that india has bigger economy and more economic activity than germany. But of course for 1 billion people thats not enough to have significant living standard to challenge german industries and other advanced economies, if indian economy would be one day like chinas succeeding 7 or 10 trillion you will see a lot of change would have taken place and people would view indias economic weight differently.



??? You totally misunderstood. I clearly said that German economy has more importance despite being smaller PPP wise, because nominal GDP matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

Kloitra said:


> ??? You totally misunderstood. I clearly said that German economy has more importance despite being smaller PPP wise, because nominal GDP matters.



Isnt it better if you money is lower in value- China purposely devalues its currency to export more - so Germany is at a disadvantage compared to India?

Im not from economics background - forgive my noobness.


----------



## Kloitra

Wright said:


> Isnt it better if you money is lower in value- China purposely devalues its currency to export more - so Germany is at a disadvantage compared to India?
> 
> Im not from economics background - forgive my noobness.



It goes both ways.

Countries like China can profit from it cause they still maintain +ve trade balance. More exports, less imports. Lower currency makes the exports more competitive, thus increasing the sales. This negates any effect on trade balance while increasing the rotation of money within the country. Good thing. India is not export oriented. It barely manages the trade deficit, which is currently negative. So any reduction in currency value actually hurts the economy. Three big exports of India, IT, petroleum products and gems are not affected. IT exports do not increase directly with lower currency values, while gems and petroleum are first imported, processed and then exported. Thus there prices remain unaffected. Biggest imports meanwhile, oil and gold suffer directly. So the current fall of currency is badly affecting the economy.

But this is all about economic growth/growth prospects of a country. Its standing in the world is not measured so much by growth but current economic status. For that, it is nominal GDP that matters. As I said in the example of Canada and India, even with so much disparity in PPP, the nominal economy is almost same. Thus, capacity to spend is same. This is how the standing is measured around the globe, how much money can the country spend. For eg, lets suppose PPP wise, India can buy 4 loaves of in house made bread while Canada can one. But if both go to a third country, say US, both would be able to buy 2 loaves, thus have same standing.

PS: I am a noob in economics too , so sorry for any mistakes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Putin said that Russia will have GDP per capita on level of Portugal, which is a "golden billion" state, this or next year.
GDP Per Capita (PPP), US Dollars for Russia in year 1995 is US$ 6,421.58 
year 2013 - 23,549 $

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Russia must be doing better than I thought, cause from what I been hearing from western media, Russia pretty much fell in a hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Genesis said:


> Russia must be doing better than I thought, cause from what I been hearing from western media, Russia pretty much fell in a hole.



You will never hear well about Russia from liberal media - exept may be in 90's, when the whole floor in building of State Duma (Parliament) was occupy by Americans. And 10000 "advisers" and "counselors" worked in state institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jade

Wright said:


> PPP - why is it not considered not as important as nominal?



Both are important in their own way, with each having their own drawback

PPP is mostly useful in discussing per capita GDP and individual relative incomes and costs, while nominal GDP tells you how much value your economy produces as compared to other countries in the world market, however, nominal doesn't necessarily tell you whether a Chinese or an Indian or a German can afford food and rent right in their domestic markets.

In short: When talking about welfare of the citizen, PPP is good measure
When talking of the economy's relative strength in the world market, nominal is good.


----------



## American spying

Well done Russia, a strong Russia is needed for geopolitical balance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Good going.

This will also make BRICS stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

Russia strong team you guys have nice work.

The West can easily overthrow Russian boat by slashing down oil price. Think about brunt @40 dollar....


----------



## Prechko

kawaraj said:


> Russia strong team you guys have nice work.
> 
> The West can easily overthrow Russian boat by slashing down oil price. Think about brunt 40 dollar....



Why don`t they slash oil price? If it`s that simple. As long as central banks run expansionary monetary policy , in this case FED , because oil is priced in dollars , oil is going to be high and also drilling oil now days is more expensive , with 40 dollars per barrel , ALL oil producing countries will stop selling it because it`s not profitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kawaraj

Prechko said:


> Why don`t they slash oil price? If it`s that simple. As long as central banks run expansionary monetary policy , in this case FED , because oil is priced in dollars , oil is going to be high and also drilling oil now days is more expensive , with 40 dollars per barrel , ALL oil producing countries will stop selling it because it`s not profitable.



It's days away from shale use.


----------



## kawaraj

fewafwa62ewaifiewa said:


> kawaraj, i'd gladly sever your windpipe



Then I will use yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Wright said:


> So? Some nations are even more resource rich, yet fail to capitalize. Not to mention Russia's defence industry is faring better than dying UK and Bengali defence industry.* UK is done for, so is Bengladesh*. Russia has a future.



UK is done for, what makes you say that Bangladesh is as well?

Nothing wrong with 6%+ GDP growth rate per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

kawaraj said:


> It's days away from shale use.



so typical ignorant statement 

-shale oil accounts only 10% of the world reserves and russia has the biggest reserves. 

-almost all top 10 biggest companies are oil and from net importer countries, if price goes down they are bankrupt. They would shoot themselves in the food.

-manufacturing is also strong in russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wright

UKBengali said:


> UK is done for, what makes you say that Bangladesh is as well?
> 
> Nothing wrong with 6%+ GDP growth rate per year.



When you are at the absolute bottom your growth will always initially be faster. But then it will hit a plateau.

UK has actually managed to recover from 2 world wars. Has a proud history of facing adversity. 

While Bengladesh has achieved absolutely nothing worthy of world praise. Except a very large population in a very small land area. A very low collective IQ does not offer much hope either.

Both nations look bleak. But I'll place my bets on one that has actually done well in the past and present.


----------



## Ayush

congrats..


----------



## UKBengali

Wright said:


> When you are at the absolute bottom your growth will always initially be faster. But then it will hit a plateau.
> 
> UK has actually managed to recover from 2 world wars. Has a proud history of facing adversity.
> 
> While Bengladesh has achieved absolutely nothing worthy of world praise. Except a very large population in a very small land area. A very low collective IQ does not offer much hope either.
> 
> Both nations look bleak. But I'll place my bets on one that has actually done well in the past and present.



If it was that easy all 3rd world countries would be growing at 6% a year, but they are not. Look at what is happening at Bangladesh economically in detail and you will see that it has a decent chance of growing out from 3rd world status within the next generation. It is only so poor now as it gained independence in 1972 , which is a full 25 years behind both India and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienware

UKBengali said:


> UK is done for, what makes you say that Bangladesh is as well?
> 
> Nothing wrong with 6%+ GDP growth rate per year.



Your from Bangladesh yet live in the UK. If the UK is done for then why not move back to Bangladesh?

Doubt the UK is done for, it will continue to have high living standards and a comparatively large economy for its small population. Most long-term economic forecasts place the UK as the 2nd/3rd largest economy in Europe and the 9th or 8th largest in the world. About the same size as Germany's and about 75-80% the size of the Russian economy. Hardly done for.

The big three will be China, India and the USA... however the USA will only be about 50-60% the size of the Indian economy!!!!


----------



## vostok

Alienware said:


> The big three will be China, India and the USA... however the USA will only be about 50-60% the size of the Indian economy!!!!


And after few decades - China, India, Eurasian Union.


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> And after few decades - China, India, *Eurasian Union.*



Ha,ha,ha look at the russians sucking up to the asians in the hope of rebuilding their former might,the rejected child of Europe finally tries to build a new house for himself 

You people are bonkers with your fantasies,no doubt that the mentioned countries will grow their economies but thinking that the US and EU with their current massive 33+ billion dollar economies and a population over 800 million people will roll over and die in the face of chinese copy cats and a russian +Kazahstan alliance is the stuff of epic jokes you deluded trolls 

How quickly we forget how the last Eurasian union faired...*couhg*cough* USSR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

flamer84 said:


> Ha,ha,ha look at the russians sucking up to the asians in the hope of rebuilding their former might,the rejected child of Europe finally tries to build a new house for himself
> 
> You people are bonkers with your fantasies,no doubt that the mentioned countries will grow their economies but thinking that the US and EU with their current massive 33+ billion dollar economies and a population over 800 million people will roll over and die in the face of chinese copy cats and a russian +Kazahstan alliance is the stuff of epic jokes you deluded trolls
> 
> How quickly we forget how the last Eurasian union faired...*couhg*cough* USSR



I predict a lot of fun watching on TV the process of disintegration of bankrupted EU in next decade

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## flamer84

zzzz said:


> I predict a lot of fun watching on TV the process of disintegration of bankrupted EU in next decade




Pray on it russkie but it will be to no avail,the crisis merely strenghtened the EU.We go forward ,good luck with your union with "whatever"stan


----------



## Alienware

flamer84 said:


> Ha,ha,ha look at the russians sucking up to the asians in the hope of rebuilding their former might,the rejected child of Europe finally tries to build a new house for himself
> 
> You people are bonkers with your fantasies,no doubt that the mentioned countries will grow their economies but thinking that the US and EU with their current massive 33+ billion dollar economies and a population over 800 million people will roll over and die in the face of chinese copy cats and a russian +Kazahstan alliance is the stuff of epic jokes you deluded trolls
> 
> How quickly we forget how the last Eurasian union faired...*couhg*cough* USSR



I agree strongly with your comment regarding how the USA and the major European powers will not surrender their current superiority quietly. I am of the opinion that at some stage in the future the scales will be balanced and the rising Asian behemoths (China and India) will be neutered. 

Indeed, India and China CANNOT co-exist in their present forms. They are already at each-others throats over resources and hegemony in the region. One of them will lose the struggle for power and I don't think China is going to lose (sorry India). I would not be surprised if the USA and to a lesser extent the UK are currently manipulating events in the Far East for their own benefit and intentionally helping cause the eventual Indo-Chinese war.

Remember, current economic forecasts for India and China are based on continued peace and prosperity. A war will severely stunt any economic activity for them and the USA and Europe would therefore retain their economic superiority.

During WW2, even though the USA was allied to Britain - the USA actively promoted "de-colonization" and purposely undermined British rule in many of its colonies. Why did the USA do this? Because the USA knew that if it was going to emerge as the undisputed foremost power on earth, then the British Empire had to fall.

During the Cold War, the USA and Britain played a similar game with the Soviet Union. Over the decades the economic and diplomatic policies pursued by the USA and Britain left the Soviet Union isolated and poor. The result? The Soviet Union collapsed and the USA was left totally unchallenged on the world stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Alienware said:


> Your from Bangladesh yet live in the UK. If the UK is done for then why not move back to Bangladesh?
> 
> Doubt the UK is done for, it will continue to have high living standards and a comparatively large economy for its small population. Most long-term economic forecasts place the UK as the 2nd/3rd largest economy in Europe and the 9th or 8th largest in the world. About the same size as Germany's and about 75-80% the size of the Russian economy. Hardly done for.
> 
> The big three will be China, India and the USA... however the USA will only be about 50-60% the size of the Indian economy!!!!




First get yourself some credibility newbie over a period of time, before quoting me and trying to act smart.

You are ignored.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

good for russia !


----------



## Alienware

UKBengali said:


> First get yourself some credibility newbie over a period of time, before quoting me and trying to act smart.
> 
> You are ignored.



So now I need to earn "street cred" before I can call you out on your bullshit? Where is the logic? I don't need to act smart when dealing with folk like you. Perhaps you should stop leeching off the UK and go back to almighty Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 888jamie888

UKBengali said:


> First get yourself some credibility newbie over a period of time, before quoting me and trying to act smart.
> 
> You are ignored.


Wow, way to lose an argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

According to IMF Russia is still well behind Germany:

Germany - 3,194.199 $ PPP
Russia - 2,511.708 $ PPP

In actual dollars:

Germany - 3,366.651 $
Russia - 1,953.555 $

Report for Selected Countries and Subjects


----------



## Arzamas 16

500 said:


> According to IMF Russia* is still well behind Germany*:
> 
> Germany - 3,194.199 $ PPP
> Russia - 2,511.708 $ PPP
> 
> In actual dollars:
> 
> Germany - 3,366.651 $
> Russia - 1,953.555 $
> 
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects




But not for long, by 2020 both our GDP and PPP will be larger, because we growing much faster than they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

The russians still think that they can mantain the economic growth they had in the last years when obviously this is not the case:

Russia&#8217;s economy grinding to a halt? « Hot Air

As you can see,in the first quarter of 2013 they had a growth of merely 1% while economic expectations for the whole year have been slashed from 3.6% to 2.4% but some analysts(even russians) seem to think that Russia will be lucky if she just avoids recession this year.

To all this problems you can add the future shale gas boom in the coming years in Europe which will cut russian revenues:

Shale surge poses threat to Gazprom - FT.com

Clearly this "Russia will sustain 4-5% economic growth per year" is just wishfull thinking.




Alienware said:


> So now I need to earn "street cred" before I can call you out on your bullshit? Where is the logic? I don't need to act smart when dealing with folk like you. Perhaps you should stop leeching off the UK and go back to almighty Bangladesh!



That's how these people roll,they bash Europe but they come here for a decent living,they like to say that Europe is falling apart conveniently forgetting that Europe is still the world's largest foreign aid donor with over 71 billion $ given for free in 2012 to countries like Bangladesh or India.Imagine if only this aid would be cut and used for Europe's needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yabgu

With all that resources Russia should have been a larger economy anyway.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Congratz russia,but biggest threat to them is population decline and ageing of general populace.Russia should encourage young people from neighbouring slavic eastern european nations who are emigrating en masse due to poor economy to settle in russia rather than go west as they are basically same people with same language and also take measures to increase birth rate.Otherwise economy will be no good.Good luck russia,our old friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Congratz russia,but biggest threat to them is population decline and ageing of general populace.Russia should encourage young people from neighbouring slavic eastern european nations who are emigrating en masse due to poor economy to settle in russia rather than go west as they are basically same people with same language and also take measures to increase birth rate.Otherwise economy will be no good.Good luck russia,our old friend.


Since 2012 Russian population began to increase. And lifespan is growing since the middle of first decade this century.


----------



## Audio

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Russia should encourage young people from neighbouring slavic eastern european nations who are emigrating en masse due to poor economy to settle in russia rather than go west as they are basically same people with same language and also take measures to increase birth rate.



Any particular reason you said this (links) or this is the impression you got in India?


----------



## flamer84

Audio said:


> Any particular reason you said this (links) or this is the impression you got in India?



All slavs look the same to them,let's take the polish for example,they're the biggest russian lovers out there,i bet they would love to migrate to Russia for a living ....in tanks and fighter jets


----------



## Kloitra

Audio said:


> Any particular reason you said this (links) or this is the impression you got in India?



This is generally what happens to most developed countries. Immigration keeps both population and talent up.


----------



## flamer84

Kloitra said:


> This is generally what happens to most developed countries. Immigration keeps both population and talent up.



He ment that not all slavs feel related to russians nor do they appreciate the russians to much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

Kloitra said:


> This is generally what happens to most developed countries. Immigration keeps both population and talent up.



I don't know what's more pathetic:
you being so retarded to not understand far away people don't have inside scoop on immigration patterns and wishes of other far away people-historic reasons not to emigrate to Russia (ie Indian sitting in Canada), or the fact that i give the impression i need to be schooled on the natality-immigration connection of developed nations.

But, if i'd be forced to choose, i'd say it's the first option.


----------



## Kloitra

Audio said:


> I don't know what's more pathetic:
> you being so retarded to not understand far away people don't have inside scoop on immigration patterns and wishes of other far away people-historic reasons not to emigrate to Russia (ie Indian sitting in Canada), or the fact that i give the impression i need to be schooled on the natality-immigration connection of developed nations.
> 
> But, if i'd be forced to choose, i'd say it's the first option.



I would give you third option. It's 5'o clock, and 90% of my brain has stopped functioning. Chill dude, I didn't get the context of your post before replying. I was thinking about his post from a different angle, that why Indians despite having such good relations do not emigrate to Russia. Didnt thought about Slavic issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Many people in the West who do not approve liberal politics see Russia becoming center of the true values and Christianity. Gerard Depardieu - the first man in future immigration wave. Not only Slavic people will immigrate to Russia, but from whole Europe. As it was in 18-19 centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> Many people in the West who do not approve liberal politics see Russia becoming center of the true values and Christianity. Gerard Depardieu - the first man in future immigration wave. Not only Slavic people will immigrate to Russia, but from whole Europe. As it was in 18-19 centuries.



That fat walrus Gepardieu immigrated to Russia to avoid paying taxes in his home land 
Who the hell was immigrating en masse in the 18th century? You were importing military officers and craftsmen to help build up Russia to european standards.Man,some of you are really far gone in your dellussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

keep it up Russians .

and bale bale kar di Mr Putin


----------



## pkuser2k12

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think the appearance of Moscow and St-Petersburg should remain classic European as much as possible, all cities with a bunch of glass high-rise buildings like those in Shanghai or Shenzhen are freaking boring.



It is like people working in glass show room freaking boring indeed

sad to say this trend of glass buildings and plazas are taking pace in Pakistan also

most newly made plazas,marts etc are build like this now


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Audio said:


> Any particular reason you said this (links) or this is the impression you got in India?



Russia's Youth Population
Reports like this why i said it.And more news that russian army finding difficulty recruiting enough young men .Thats why,surely u guys over there will know better than from india.No question about that.


----------



## vostok

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Russia's Youth Population
> Reports like this why i said it.And more news that russian army finding difficulty recruiting enough young men .Thats why,surely u guys over there will know better than from india.No question about that.


----------



## Audio

Kloitra said:


> I would give you third option. It's 5'o clock, and 90% of my brain has stopped functioning. Chill dude, I didn't get the context of your post before replying. I was thinking about his post from a different angle, that why Indians despite having such good relations do not emigrate to Russia. Didnt thought about Slavic issues.



Sorry then  Was early morning for me and i'm grumpy at that time.



vostok said:


> Gerard Depardieu - the first man in future immigration wave.



Running from French taxation not some love for your Russian bastion of Christianity and iirc he is a citizen of 8 countries already out of protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Audio said:


> Running from French taxation not some love for your Russian bastion of Christianity and iirc he is a citizen of 8 countries already out of protest.



For now he is sitizen of France and Russia.


----------



## kena

Geography does decide history. Russia is a great nation and will always be. And unlike the other pygmy hyenas of Europe (UK, France mainly), Russia has always been a gentle giant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

vostok said:


> For now he is sitizen of France and Russia.



oh, sorry i was mistaken, he only wants and hasn't done so up until now. Though he filed for Algerian citizenship supposedly.

French Actor Depardieu Wants Seven Passports


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Geography does decide history. Russia is a great nation and will always be. And unlike the other pygmy hyenas of Europe (UK, France mainly), Russia has always been a gentle giant.



What a load of crap,just because your country hasn't suffered at the hand of the russians you get to speak in the name of others.Russia is one of the most agressive,war like country out there ,they have invaded,killed and plundered their way through Europe and Asia in the last 300 years in a manner similar to their mongol forefathers.Gentle giant my a@@,more like a rabid hyena bitting its way left and right.


----------



## vostok

kena said:


> Geography does decide history. Russia is a great nation and will always be. And unlike the other pygmy hyenas of Europe (UK, France mainly), Russia has always been a gentle giant.



your words sank into my soul. Thank you


----------



## Mike_Brando

vostok said:


> your words sank into my soul. Thank you


No need to thank him brother after all most of us Indians feel the same about Russia,we would just love the Bear once again rise to its former position in the world order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> What a load of crap,just because your country hasn't suffered at the hand of the russians you get to speak in the name of others.Russia is one of the most agressive,war like country out there ,they have invaded,killed and plundered their way through Europe and Asia in the last 300 years in a manner similar to their mongol forefathers.Gentle giant my a@@,more like a rabid hyena bitting its way left and right.



Not a wanton aggressor like the imperialist powers of Europe. And it has a soul unlike the other mercenary nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Not a wanton aggressor like the imperialist powers of Europe. And it has a soul unlike the other mercenary nations.



That's what i think of the chinese,noble,good people,hope they get a big chunk of India,they surely deserve it,they'll probably treat the likes of you very well once they take over.


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> That's what i think of the chinese,noble,good people,hope they get a big chunk of India,they surely deserve it,they'll probably treat the likes of you very well once they take over.



Dont project your barbaric tendencies on to other nations. China and India have coexisted for thousands of years and none is a militaristic nation.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Dont project your barbaric tendencies on to other nations. China and India have coexisted for thousands of years and none is a militaristic nation.



That doesn't stop them from raiding indian borders whenever they feel like it or trashing you in a war like in 1962.)


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> That doesn't stop them from raiding indian borders whenever they feel like it or trashing you in a war like in 1962.)



I know since Europe's testosterone has been sucked by Muslim immigrants, you have wet dreams on other's behalf.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> I know since Europe's testosterone has been sucked by Muslim immigrants, you have wet dreams on other's behalf.



Neah,Europe's just tired of kicking a## left and right,we're on a break right now,on the other hand indians seem not to get tired beeing kicked around by other nations.You guys can't catch a break,can you?They just came in waves.Must be the smell of weaklings.

You can come on me with your retarded remarks when some foreign nation keeps invading a EU's nation borders every week just for the fun of it like China does to India you simple minded buffoon.


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> Neah,Europe's just tired of kicking a## left and right,we're on a break right now,on the other hand indians seem not to get tired beeing kicked around by other nations.You guys can't catch a break,can you?They just came in waves.Must be the smell of weaklings.



Its a permanent break...so relax... your women don't produce babies any more.. they have better things to do. Europe is finished...its a graveyard. In the end, you were only a bunch of mechanics... made good machines but were terrible at managing your families and society. Thank you for those machines. India and China are not foolish like you and have no wish to self destruct. We have always been there and will always be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Its a permanent break...so relax... your women don't produce babies any more.. they have better things to do. Europe is finished...its a graveyard. In the end, you were only a bunch of mechanics... made good machines but were terrible at managing your families and society. Thank you for those machines. India and China are not foolish like you and have no wish to self destruct. We have always been there and will always be there.



Been where? The fact remains you're currently China's door rug,they wipe their feet with you whenever they wish and your kind still flocks to this "graveyard" for a better life so go get better arguements you poor soul,your stupidity is mind blowing,amusing but still odd in a human beeing.


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> Geography does decide history. Russia is a great nation and will always be. And unlike the other pygmy hyenas of Europe (UK, France mainly), Russia has always been a gentle giant.


Russia is a great nation.
I am no historian but I would not describe Russia in the 20th century as being gentle. Stalin was arguably as bad as Hitler.


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> Been where? The fact remains you're currently China's door rug,they wipe their feet with you whenever they wish and your kind still flocks to this "graveyard" for a better life so go get better arguements you poor soul,your stupidity is mind blowing,amusing but still odd in a human beeing.



your bluster is the only thing you are left with... so enjoy it while you can. Ultimately your Western "civilization" was just a blimp - 300 years or so. Before that you were just poor sods who couldn't even grow enough food. But you were the dacoits - so you looted Asia, especially India, and the Americas and had a roaring time. That money is gone. So back to your dreary lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Why are you guys concerned with the delusional Indian's opinion? Let him have his fantasy, who cares...telling stories is what they're good at, it's a gypsy somewhere in there after all....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> your bluster is the only thing you are left with... so enjoy it while you can. Ultimately your Western "civilization" was just a blimp - 300 years or so. Before that you were just poor sods who couldn't even grow enough food. But you were the dacoits - so you looted Asia, especially India, and the Americas and had a roaring time. That money is gone. So back to your dreary lives.



I would like to continue this because you're an easy victim but it's not fair to other indian posters in anger i will bash India and they don't deserve this they're generally good,well thinking people so i'll have to take my leave.Sayonara my not so astute indian friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kena

Audio said:


> Why are you guys concerned with the delusional Indian's opinion? Let him have his fantasy, who cares...



He is concerned because truth hurts.


----------



## darkinsky

both russia and britain are just short term economies of the world, they have no future in the long run, those criticising bangladesh or others should know that east in the future not the west

those licking westerners should know that their economy is going down, east is developing very fast and if it wasnt for huge population they had grown even faster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

888jamie888 said:


> Russia is a great nation.
> I am no historian but I would not describe Russia in the 20th century as being gentle. Stalin was arguably as bad as Hitler.



Stalin was the greatest leader of Russia ever. He is a monster only in Western propaganda - because they still afraid of him. In hearts of ordinary ex-Soviet people he remains our father and warlord and leader.


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> Its a permanent break...so relax... your women don't produce babies any more.. they have better things to do. Europe is finished...its a graveyard. In the end, you were only a bunch of mechanics... made good machines but were terrible at managing your families and society. Thank you for those machines. India and China are not foolish like you and have no wish to self destruct. We have always been there and will always be there.


As societies become more equal women can pursue careers. However the population of the EU is still growing.
Made some good machines?  Europe has given more than the rest of the world combined.
Always been there? You have existed in your current form for 60 odd years.


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> I would like to continue this because you're an easy victim but it's not fair to other indian posters because in anger i will bash India and they don't deserve this because they're generally good,well thinking people so i'll have to take my leave.Sayonara my not so astute indian friend.



Who is bothered about a pygmy's bashing. We have our provinces bigger than you. Is it so difficult to accept that you don't matter any more?



888jamie888 said:


> As societies become more equal women can pursue careers. However the population of the EU is still growing.
> Made some good machines?  Europe has given more than the rest of the world combined.
> Always been there? You have existed in your current form for 60 odd years.



Existed in current form for more than 5000 years. And I already accepted that you are good mechanics.


----------



## Audio

kena said:


> He is concerned because truth hurts.



What truth son? Breeding yourself into eternal poverty while brightest go in the west which according to you is just about dead?
That's all good son, but then you log off and the west is still there ...i guess you're just mad because you didn't make the cut to move and they left you...back there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

vostok said:


> Stalin was the greatest leader of Russia ever. He is a monster only in Western propaganda - because they still afraid of him. In hearts of ordinary ex-Soviet people he remains our father and warlord and leader.


His saving grace was that he was on the 'good' side in WW2. No one is afraid of him...
Perhaps I worded that a bit strongly. However he did commit some monstrosities. 
Yes well Kim jong il is considered a father, doesn't mean he was good.


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> Existed in current form for more than 5000 years. And I already accepted that you are good mechanics.


Well your countries boundaries as known today were drawn up in 1947. Hardly 5000 years.
Besides, it is my understanding that India has been under control of one authority for very little time.
Europe is hardly dead, the EU is the largest economy in the world. It still churns out many innovations in arts, science etc etc.
Standard of living is high...Hell if this is us when we are dead, then I'd love to see us alive.


----------



## flamer84

888jamie888 said:


> Well your countries boundaries as known today were drawn up in 1947. Hardly 5000 years.
> Besides, it is my understanding that India has been under control of one authority for very little time.
> Europe is hardly dead, the EU is the largest economy in the world. It still churns out many innovations in arts, science etc etc.
> Standard of living is high...Hell if this is us when we are dead, then I'd love to see us alive.



Just because Europe has evolved beyond the "enslave others,wage war" mentality that many still have in this world makes it appear like they're weaklings in some clowns eyes.


----------



## kena

Audio said:


> What truth son? Breeding yourself into eternal poverty while brightest go in the west which according to you is just about dead?
> That's all good son, but then you log off and the west is still there ...i guess you're just mad because you didn't make the cut to move and they left you...back there...



Oh! getting personal, are we? Tell me, have you started learning Quran yet? And learning Arabic? You better hurry ...there may be openings for the early birds. And it is generally our third raters, the IT crowd, who goes to your place. If you find them bright, it tells a lot about your own intellectual caliber.


----------



## Aka123

So Russia regaining it's past glory!!* Congrata Russia!! *Hope you become a Super Power again soon, along with US. Russia is the only country who can compete US in the current World!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kena

888jamie888 said:


> Well your countries boundaries as known today were drawn up in 1947. Hardly 5000 years.
> Besides, it is my understanding that India has been under control of one authority for very little time.
> Europe is hardly dead, the EU is the largest economy in the world. It still churns out many innovations in arts, science etc etc.
> Standard of living is high...Hell if this is us when we are dead, then I'd love to see us alive.



Is it a law that only European political concepts are the valid ones. How old is the concept of the nation state? A couple of hundred years at the most. India and China have always been civilizational nations and there is no need for us to try to squeeze into your artificial slots.


----------



## vostok

888jamie888 said:


> His saving grace was that he was on the 'good' side in WW2. No one is afraid of him...
> Perhaps I worded that a bit strongly. However he did commit some monstrosities.
> Yes well Kim jong il is considered a father, doesn't mean he was good.



On the good side? He was the only man on the good side. Yours WW2 is nothing comparising with our Great Patriotic War. But I truely respect the British sailors of "Northern Convoy" - they were brave warriors.


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> Just because Europe has evolved beyond the "enslave others,wage war" mentality that many still have in this world makes it appear like they're weaklings in some clowns eyes.



It has not really evolved. It has spent itself to incapacity. There is an Indian saying that a woman of 80 years is the most vocal about her chastity.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> It has not really evolved. It has spent itself to incapacity. There is an Indian saying that a woman of 80 years is the most vocal about her chastity.



We are the most advanced society on this planet,educate yourself fool,you're buying US/european hardware in a desperate atempt to ward off the chinese.
If they put their economy in "war mode" western countries would steam roll India in a blink of an eye.


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> Is it a law that only European political concepts are the valid ones. How old is the concept of the nation state? A couple of hundred years at the most. India and China have always been civilizational nations and there is no need for us to try to squeeze into your artificial slots.


Okay...well the western civilization had its roots with the greeks thousands of years ago as well...What is your point?



vostok said:


> On the good side? He was the only man on the good side. Yours WW2 is nothing comparising with our Great Patriotic War. But I truely respect the British sailors of "Northern Convoy" - they were brave warriors.



Your sacrifice was great, unprecedented in fact. But others played their part.
I still wouldn't call you a 'gentle' nation though.


----------



## Audio

kena said:


> Oh! getting personal, are we? Tell me, have you started learning Quran yet? And learning Arabic? You better hurry ...there may be openings for the early birds. And it is generally our third raters, the IT crowd, who goes to your place. If you find them bright, it tells a lot about your own intellectual caliber.



lol, indeed 3rd raters, there's a lot of expatriate Indians on this forum who will probably have a problem or two with what you've just said. Also it explains the glorious state of India managed by 1st and 2nd rate.


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> We are the most advanced society on this planet,educate yourself fool,you're buying US/european hardware in a desperate atempt to ward off the chinese.
> If they put their economy in "war mode" western countries would steam roll India in a blink of an eye.



Ha! Ha! delusional.. Your soldiers cant even fight. Look at the thrashing they get in Afghanistan.



Audio said:


> lol, indeed 3rd raters, there's a lot of expatriate Indians on this forum who will probably have a problem or two with what you've just said. Also it explains the glorious state of India managed by 1st and 2nd rate.



Very nice! The robbers asking the victim how come you are broke.


----------



## 888jamie888

flamer84 said:


> Just because Europe has evolved beyond the "enslave others,wage war" mentality that many still have in this world makes it appear like they're weaklings in some clowns eyes.


Indeed. We have finally learnt from history, no one really wins in war.
People take it as a sign of weakness. 'Euro pussies' they call us, maybe they should have a look back at history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

kena said:


> Ha! Ha! delusional.. Your soldiers cant even fight. Look at the thrashing they get in Afghanistan.



You are going too far mate. Without a real understanding of Europe or Russia.


----------



## kena

888jamie888 said:


> Okay...well the western civilization had its roots with the greeks thousands of years ago as well...What is your point?



How come you guys always claim Greece? Nothing of your own? You were just a small fisherman's island hundreds of miles from Greece. Greece was in fact linked to Asia rather than to the barbaric darkness to the west. So, what is your connection?


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> Ha! Ha! delusional.. Your soldiers cant even fight. Look at the thrashing they get in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! The robbers asking the victim how come you are broke.


Wars are no longer black or white.


----------



## kena

Kloitra said:


> You are going too far mate. Without a real understanding of Europe or Russia.



Who is this and whats your stake in the discussion?


----------



## vostok

888jamie888 said:


> Your sacrifice was great, unprecedented in fact. But others played their part.
> I still wouldn't call you a 'gentle' nation though.



You wouldn't. But people of liberated Asian and African nations would.


----------



## kena

888jamie888 said:


> Wars are no longer black or white.



But thrashings are black and white.


----------



## flamer84

888jamie888 said:


> Indeed. We have finally learnt from history, no one really wins in war.
> People take it as a sign of weakness. 'Euro pussies' they call us, maybe they should have a look back at history.



We made great sacrifices to finally understand that war is only destruction,now it's a new day,let them call us what they want.Peace and prosperity for us.

They can't even understand how 28 nations can come along together and work for a united future.


----------



## Kloitra

kena said:


> Who is this and whats your stake in the discussion?



Forgive me, oh lord..
I, a mere mortal, interfered with your grand enlightening discussion. Please ignore the sinner me and show those weak, puny little Europeans there place, oh mighty god of the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> How come you guys always claim Greece? Nothing of your own? You were just a small fisherman's island hundreds of miles from Greece. Greece was in fact linked to Asia rather than to the barbaric darkness to the west. So, what is your connection?


Because that is where the roots of western culture began, it is commonly accepted look it up.
It then spread throughout Europe.
Geography doesn't matter right? At least it didn't matter about 10 minutes ago when you said that civilisation mattered and not country boundaries.


----------



## flamer84

Kloitra said:


> Forgive me, oh lord..
> I, a mere mortal, interfered with your grand enlightening discussion. Please ignore the sinner me and show those weak, puny little Europeans there place, oh mighty god of the internet.



Btw,to him you're a 3rd rater,if you read his posts only 3rd raters migrate from India to western countries.Oh well,nothing to do about it,there's no shame,we all have our loonies.



888jamie888 said:


> Because that is where the roots of western culture began, it is commonly accepted look it up.
> It then spread throughout Europe.
> Geography doesn't matter right? At least it didn't matter about 10 minutes ago when you said that civilisation mattered and not country boundaries.



In fact greeks only colonised in Asia,like many other europeans after them,Greece is in Europe,Greece is the craddle of european civilisation alongside Rome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> But thrashings are black and white.


What? 
What kind of reply is that? You could **** on your keyboard from 6 feet and come up with a better reply than that.


----------



## kena

888jamie888 said:


> Because that is where the roots of western culture began, it is commonly accepted look it up.
> It then spread throughout Europe.
> Geography doesn't matter right? At least it didn't matter about 10 minutes ago when you said that civilisation mattered and not country boundaries.



Just because you say so. So you virtually kidnapped the greek's lovely wife and made her a common wh@re because you only had a hideous hag of your own. Tell me, where was this lovely greek lady in the middle ages?


----------



## 888jamie888

vostok said:


> You wouldn't. But people of liberated Asian and African nations would.


What about the Great Purge? The barbarity Stalin showed his own people was horrible.


----------



## flamer84

888jamie888 said:


> What?
> What kind of reply is that? You could **** on your keyboard from 6 feet and come up with a better reply than that.



in the same category with this:



kena said:


> Just because you say so. So you virtually kidnapped the greek's lovely wife and made her a common wh@re because you only had a hideous hag of your own. Tell me, where was this lovely greek lady in the middle ages?



According to him greeks were martians,Europe began her life in the 6th century....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kena

888jamie888 said:


> What?
> What kind of reply is that? You could **** on your keyboard from 6 feet and come up with a better reply than that.



It means you have been beaten in Afghanistan and it is clear to all.


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> Just because you say so. So you virtually kidnapped the greek's lovely wife and made her a common wh@re because you only had a hideous hag of your own. Tell me, where was this lovely greek lady in the middle ages?


I won't argue with you about this...google it. It is pretty basic.
What?
What do you want me to say? That your civilisation is older? Is more continuous? What good has it done for the world?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Best of luck to friend Russia


----------



## Yabgu

Russia indirectly killed 40 million people and people here calling them soft, good or something. These guys have no knowledge of history.


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> It means you have been beaten in Afghanistan and it is clear to all.



As I said, it is not black and white.
In the past the Taliban would have been removed and that would be the end of it. Not anymore.
We achieved that. Have they won? I wouldn't call living in caves winning...
For another thread.


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> in the same category with this:
> 
> 
> 
> According to him greeks were martians,Europe began her life in the 6th century....



It means that you kidnapped Greek achievements and shamelessly made them you own retrospectively while the reality was that till the middle ages you were just a bunch of barbaric tribes. And dont give me the crap about Greece being in Europe. There was no Concept of Europe till about 15thcentury. Or was it till Matternich?


----------



## flamer84

888jamie888 said:


> As I said, it is not black and white.
> In the past the Taliban would have been removed and that would be the end of it. Not anymore.
> We achieved that. Have they won? I wouldn't call living in caves winning...
> For another thread.



As another poster put it in here,"dressing up in womans garments and blowing themselves up in sneak attacks" constitutes winning for some.Oh well,to each his own...


----------



## kena

888jamie888 said:


> I won't argue with you about this...google it. It is pretty basic.
> What?
> What do you want me to say? That your civilisation is older? Is more continuous? What good has it done for the world?



It prevented us becoming shameless cowardly robbers like the British.


----------



## Kloitra

kena said:


> It means you have been beaten in Afghanistan and it is clear to all.



Beaten in Afghanistan? By whom? Only reason Taliban is not exterminated is because they hide behind innocents. And NATO is reluctant to cause more civilian casualty. Otherwise a few nukes and its all clear. Even their convectional power is more than enough to level several countries of that size. See what happens when they fight real armies, which actually face them. How long did Iraq last? But the cost here to kill one Taliban terrorist is to kill 5 innocents.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> It means that you kidnapped Greek achievements and shamelessly made them you own retrospectively while the reality was that till the middle ages you were just a bunch of barbaric tribes. And dont give me the crap about Greece being in Europe. There was no Concept of Europe till about 15thcentury. Or was it till Matternich?



What the fudge are you talking about,the greeks were europeans how is hijacking something when is in your home.I seriously think you're mentally challenged,have you any ideea of fundamental geography or history.? Do you know what happened with Europe after the fall of the Western Roman Empire? Barbaric tribes in the middle ages? Like the empire of Charlemagne,the Holy Roman Empire,frankish kingdoms,saxon kingdom of Britain,Lombard kingdoms in Italy,Visigoth kingdom in Spain and later their succesor kingdoms,the Byzantine Empire?? And that's all up to the 9th century barely.F6ck off you unneducated troll!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> It means that you kidnapped Greek achievements and shamelessly made them you own retrospectively while the reality was that till the middle ages you were just a bunch of barbaric tribes. And dont give me the crap about Greece being in Europe. There was no Concept of Europe till about 15thcentury. Or was it till Matternich?


Ha, we are talking about civilisations according to you.
So yes therefore I can credit them to the western civilisation. 
I do believe that Europe was used as a term long before then, it is descendant from the greek god Europa.



kena said:


> It prevented us becoming shameless cowardly robbers like the British.


What did? You are rambling.


----------



## kena

Kloitra said:


> Beaten in Afghanistan? By whom? Only reason Taliban is not exterminated is because they hide behind innocents. And NATO is reluctant to cause more civilian casualty. Otherwise a few nukes and its all clear. Even their convectional power is more than enough to level several countries of that size. See what happens when they fight real armies, which actually face them. How long did Iraq last? But the cost here to kill one Taliban terrorist is to kill 5 innocents.



Thank you great sepoy. The colonel will be pleased.



flamer84 said:


> What the fudge are you talking about,the greeks were europeans how is hijacking something when is in your home.I seriously think you're mentally challenged,have you any ideea of fundamental geography or history.? Do you know what happened with Europe after the fall of the Western Roman Empire? Barbaric tribes in the middle ages? Like the empire of Charlemagne,the Holy Roman Empire,frankish kingdoms,saxon kingdom of Britain,Lombard kingdoms in Italy,Visigoth kingdom in Spain and later their succesor kingdoms,the Byzantine Empire?? And that's all up to the 9th century barely.F6ck off you unneducated troll!



Ha!ha! The visigoths! Really! Great example of a great civilization! Have you even passed your school exams?


----------



## Kloitra

kena said:


> Thank you great sepoy. The colonel will be pleased.



Would he? Will I get a promotion?


----------



## kena

888jamie888 said:


> Ha, we are talking about civilisations according to you.
> So yes therefore I can credit them to the western civilisation.
> I do believe that Europe was used as a term long before then, it is descendant from the greek god Europa.
> 
> 
> What did? You are rambling.



Our civilization does not allow us to behave like the cowardly, scheming robbers that the British were in India. Clear enough?



Kloitra said:


> Would he? Will I get a promotion?



Going by past history, not likely. But maybe you could eat at the same table.


----------



## 888jamie888

kena said:


> Our civilization does not allow us to behave like the cowardly, scheming robbers that the British were in India. Clear enough?


Haha whatever mate. 
You go pleasure yourself about how heroic your civilisation is.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Ha!ha! The visigoths! Really! Great example of a great civilization! Have you even passed your school exams?



I was talking about established kingdoms as a political entity as opposed to a tribe.The visigoths had a kingdom in Spain before the islamic invasion.And yes,the visigoths,franks,lombards,ostrogoths tried to emulate Rome in their rule


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> I was talking about established kingdoms as a political entity as opposed to a tribe.The visigoths had a kingdom in Spain before the islamic invasion.And yes,the visigoths,franks,lombards,ostrogoths tried to emulate Rome in their rule



But the visigoths remain your role models, admit it.


----------



## Audio

kena said:


> Our civilization does not allow us to behave like the cowardly, scheming robbers that the British were in India. Clear enough?



I'm sure the kings of old in the Indian peninsula never looted on their expansions.


----------



## kena

888jamie888 said:


> Haha whatever mate.
> You go pleasure yourself about how heroic your civilisation is.



It pleasures me a lot that the loot is now exhausted.



Audio said:


> I'm sure the kings of old in the Indian peninsula never looted on their expansions.



Internal looting is still within your economy. Loot by outsiders is net loss to economy.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> But the visigoths remain your role models, admit it.



Even you should know that the pillars of western civilisation are the greek and roman world


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> Even you should know that the pillars of western civilisation are the greek and roman world



Anyway, thank you for your attention. It is rather late in India now.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Anyway, thank you for your attention. It is rather late in India now.



Yeah,and when you're like 12 or residing in a mental institution it isn't a good ideea to spend so much time infront of a computer in the beginning.Time for you to


----------



## Audio

kena said:


> Internal looting is still within your economy. Loot by outsiders is net loss to economy.



lol, doesn't matter you tool, you are arguing the morality of it and in this case internal or external is irelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

888jamie888 said:


> What about the Great Purge? The barbarity Stalin showed his own people was horrible.



Repressions did not do touch ordinary people. Nowadays, if someone contact with corruption he usually says : "under Stalin, you would not have dared". 
1923-1953 640000 were perished. Not so much considering the fact how uniqe and difficult was experiment of building new society - society of liberty equality fraternity.


----------



## flamer84

Happy times for russians under Stalin:

The Great Famine

"In a Kremlin video blog posted on 29 October 2009, Russian President Dmitry Medvedev denounced the efforts of people seeking to rehabilitate Stalin's image. He said the mass extermination during the Stalin era cannot be justified"

"Early 2010 a Ukrainian court convicted Stalin of genocide against the Ukrainian nation during the Soviet famine of 19321933"

"According to a 2012 study, 72% of Armenians do not want to live in a country led by someone like Stalin"

Hmm,sounds like a great man ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahiska

flamer84 said:


> Happy times for russians under Stalin:
> 
> The Great Famine
> 
> "In a Kremlin video blog posted on 29 October 2009, Russian President Dmitry Medvedev denounced the efforts of people seeking to rehabilitate Stalin's image. He said the mass extermination during the Stalin era cannot be justified"
> 
> "Early 2010 a Ukrainian court convicted Stalin of genocide against the Ukrainian nation during the Soviet famine of 1932&#8211;1933"
> 
> "According to a 2012 study, 72% of Armenians do not want to live in a country led by someone like Stalin"
> 
> Hmm,sounds like a great man ...


Stalin was the biggest monster and asshole that ever existed he was much worse then Hitler because he didnt kill people because he didnt like them.He killed them because he was paranoid and a monster.
Because of him over 26 million people died from all ethnicies also he destroyed whole nations and deported them all to siberia and central asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

flamer84 said:


> Been where? The fact remains you're currently China's door rug,they wipe their feet with you whenever they wish and your kind still flocks to this "graveyard" for a better life so go get better arguements you poor soul,your stupidity is mind blowing,amusing but still odd in a human beeing.


hey if i am not wrong then you are from the puny nation named Romania which was literally enslaved by the mighty Soviets for 50 years until its break up and afaik,your country is still a stooge of Russia.so how does it feels to lick the mighty Russian feet for centuries(before that your country was ruled by the Ottomans for about 5 centuries).so first try to learn the history of your own nation before criticizing others!



flamer84 said:


> I would like to continue this because you're an easy victim but it's not fair to other indian posters in anger i will bash India and they don't deserve this they're generally good,well thinking people so i'll have to take my leave.Sayonara my not so astute indian friend.


good!even our infants are fcuking more intelligent than your average romanian person!you belong to a puny nation who doesn't have a value or so in the international politics but still you have the gut to criticize India(3rd largest economy PPP wise and 9th over all in nominal GDP).kiddo first try to learn something about International politics!


----------



## Mike_Brando

flamer84 said:


> Just because Europe has evolved beyond the "enslave others,wage war" mentality that many still have in this world makes it appear like they're weaklings in some clowns eyes.


i am simply amazed seeing a Romanian blabbering these kinds of sh*T!your country was always ruled by foreigners from the ancient times to the end of 1989 and still you are criticizing India!your economy is nothing but a joke in front of us,even some of our states have got a larger GSDP than your "puny" country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

@Mike_Brando..Well gypsie you are wrong,if you would get an education instead of defecating in the street or drinking cow urine all day you would know that Romania wasn't towing the soviet line since 1968 when Ceausescu turned against them and today we're a NATO member and we really don't give a flying fvck about Russia.As for having a small economy,well,the average romanian is million years away apart in living standards from the average indian so,again,your urine drinking mouth shouldn't utter words about this.Just because a nation is small in numbers doesn't make it puny,you didn't have to do much to breed like rats in the gutter so i fail to see why that makes you so proud.Must be all that urine you ingested getting to your brain gypsie.Now,care to search my trash for food,?they do it to my cousins home in Mumbai,he's working there for 2 years,every day they indians com in scores to beg money from the "white man" and search his trash bins.



Mike_Brando said:


> good!even our infants are fcuking more intelligent than your average romanian person!you belong to a puny nation who doesn't have a value or so in the international politics but still you have the gut to criticize India(3rd largest economy PPP wise and 9th over all in nominal GDP).kiddo first try to learn something about International politics!



According to a survey posted right here in PDF,World Affairs your kind is actually very dumb ,well below romanian in IQ average,so FAIL again gypsie.You'are actually pretty stupid to, besides having a bad hygiene and eating alongside rats,because they're gods to you.)


----------



## Mike_Brando

> @Mike_Brando..Well gypsie you are wrong,if you would get an education instead of defecating in the street or drinking cow urine all day you would know that Romania wasn't towing the soviet line since 1968 when Ceausescu turned against them and today we're a NATO member and we really don't give a flying fvck about Russia.As for having a small economy,well,the average romanian is million years away apart in living standards from the average indian so,again,your urine drinking mouth shouldn't utter words about this.Just because a nation is small in numbers doesn't make it puny,you didn't have to do much to breed like rats in the gutter so i fail to see why that makes you so proud.Must be all that urine you ingested getting to your brain gypsie.Now,care to search my trash for food,?they do it to my cousins home in Mumbai,he's working there for 2 years,every day they indians com in scores to beg money from the "white man" and search his trash bins.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe...onomy-world-ranking-5th-10.html#ixzz2Yi1vTyWY


 @flamer84 :-come on you romanians are **** poor people and you yourselves beg from countries like us to survive!infact romania is one of the poorest,uneducated and backward economies in the entire E.U.your ancestors were literally a** fcuked by the mighty Soviets for their support to the Nazi regime after WW-II!before that your country was ruled by the Ottomans for more than 4 centuries!so romania has a history of licking foreigner's feet,actually your government should make it your national sport!your country has zero achievement and haven't contributed anything meaningful to the world other than giving the infamous character of Dracula for the Bram Stroker's novel!your average I.Q. is probably less than that of Somalia's but still you are blabbering sh*T about India.
regarding the bolded part,there are many romanians working as wh*res in India!i have seen many of these women in my city and i think your cousin is one of them but then again what can we say about that as they don't have any other alternative than this,after all they come from a dirt poor country named "Romania"


----------



## flamer84

@Mike_Brando...Beg from you? Unlike India Romania doesn't receive nor does it want foreign aid,GDP per capita is six time that of India,Romania had a unified state 100 years before India was born,while India was firmly under muslim rule(way before the british) romanian states only paid taxes for their independence to the ottomans but had independent principalities.You're just throwing words out there out of spite with no facts but that's typical for a gypsie like you.

Would you care to post links about you giving aid gypsie? Oh,there are none.

Here gypsie,enjoy how "smart" you are:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/259586-iq-test-results-global-study-singapore-highest-then-china-korea.html


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> @Mike_Brando..Well gypsie you are wrong,if you would get an education instead of defecating in the street or drinking cow urine all day you would know that Romania wasn't towing the soviet line since 1968 when Ceausescu turned against them and today we're a NATO member and we really don't give a flying fvck about Russia.As for having a small economy,well,the average romanian is million years away apart in living standards from the average indian so,again,your urine drinking mouth shouldn't utter words about this.Just because a nation is small in numbers doesn't make it puny,you didn't have to do much to breed like rats in the gutter so i fail to see why that makes you so proud.Must be all that urine you ingested getting to your brain gypsie.Now,care to search my trash for food,?they do it to my cousins home in Mumbai,he's working there for 2 years,every day they indians com in scores to beg money from the "white man" and search his trash bins.
> 
> 
> 
> According to a survey posted right here in PDF,World Affairs your kind is actually very dumb ,well below romanian in IQ average,so FAIL again gypsie.You'are actually pretty stupid to, besides having a bad hygiene and eating alongside rats,because they're gods to you.)



Ya, ya. We all know how great Romania is. And now that you are in NATO surely you have to prove that you were worth it. I know what western Europeans used to think of slavic nations not too long back. Was it Matternich who had said - "Asia starts from my window in Vienna".

Best of luck for carrying the Anglo Saxon man's burden.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Ya, ya. We all know how great Romania is. And now that you are in NATO surely you have to prove that you were worth it. I know what western Europeans used to think of slavic nations not too long back. Was it Matternich who had said - "Asia starts from my window in Vienna".
> 
> Best of luck for carrying the Anglo Saxon man's burden.



Again i have to school you,Romania is not a slavic nation.Google it.
You're just offending your russian masters here.
Unlike others we're not into superpower ambition,we live/let live and try to have a meaningfull life.


----------



## Wright

kena said:


> Ya, ya. We all know how great Romania is. And now that you are in NATO surely you have to prove that you were worth it. I know what western Europeans used to think of slavic nations not too long back. Was it Matternich who had said - "Asia starts from my window in Vienna".
> 
> Best of luck for carrying the Anglo Saxon man's burden.



Romania is Latin, like France and Italy.


----------



## kena

Wright said:


> Romania is Latin, like France and Italy.



Oh my bad. But your ladies in those nice **** movies really look slavic.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Oh my bad. But your ladies in those nice **** movies really look slavic.



more indian ladies in **** than romanians.Again...google it.


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> *more indian ladies in **** than romanians*.Again...google it.



Not just because you say so.

And why has it got your goat if i supported Russia? Russia is a nation in a different league from Romania. I dont think your country can ever be in competition. So why all this foaming at your mouth?


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Not just because you say so.
> 
> And why has it got your goat if i supported Russia? Russia is a nation in a different league from Romania. I dont think your country can ever be in competition. So why all this foaming at your mouth?



Ofcourse it is,they're bigger,stronger and a world power,i can never contest that.
I wasn't upset because you supported Russia,you can support whoever you want,what made no sense was "they're a gentle giant " part.They are like other conquerors,most cruel when they invade,your sentence was rubish.


----------



## LURKER

nevermind......


----------



## flamer84

LURKER said:


> Romanian migrants have been blamed for a rise in crime in the German town of Duisburg | Mail Online



Ha,ha,ha, nice way of embarassing yourself,have you looked at the pictures in the article?
They might have romanian citizenship but they are indians,erg,sry,gypsies...might even be a distant cousin of yours in there.


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> Ofcourse it is,they're bigger,stronger and a world power,i can never contest that.
> I wasn't upset because you supported Russia,you can support whoever you want,what made no sense was "they're a gentle giant " part.They are like other conquerors,most cruel when they invade,your sentence was rubish.



Ok. You perhaps know better because you live in proximity. So I will concede that.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Ok. You perhaps know better because you live in proximity. So I will concede that.



Well,that was what I am saying all along,you might like them because they've helped you throughout history and that's your business but you can't school others about how humane and gentle they are,especially eastern european nations who dealt with them in the recent past.(and by dealt i mainly refer to beeing repeteadly invaded and plundered in the last 200 years)


----------



## vostok

Ahiska said:


> Stalin was the biggest monster and asshole that ever existed he was much worse then Hitler because he didnt kill people because he didnt like them.He killed them because he was paranoid and a monster.
> Because of him over 26 million people died from all ethnicies also he destroyed whole nations and deported them all to siberia and central asia.


26? Why not 260000000000000000000? This is bull sh1t. Stalin gain the true power in his hands only in 1939. Before it - enemies gruop "trozkists' and others had the power. He stopped the Repressions (actually - Beria did). Deported? Americans deported japanese - and so what? Stalin deported only people who were against Soviet and were collaborate with Nazi.


----------



## kena

A powerful Russia is in the world' interest - for countering American misadventures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

flamer84 said:


> @Mike_Brando...Beg from you? Unlike India Romania doesn't receive nor does it want foreign aid,GDP per capita is six time that of India,Romania had a unified state 100 years before India was born,while India was firmly under muslim rule(way before the british) romanian states only paid taxes for their independence to the ottomans but had independent principalities.You're just throwing words out there out of spite with no facts but that's typical for a gypsie like you.
> 
> Would you care to post links about you giving aid gypsie? Oh,there are none.
> 
> Here gypsie,enjoy how "smart" you are:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/259586-iq-test-results-global-study-singapore-highest-then-china-korea.html


come on my little romanian friend why are you making a fool out of yourself!i once heard a German saying that between a monkey and a romanian its more probable that the monkey is far more intelligentyour country's economy is in shambles,your unemployment is rising sky high and still you are bragging about the so called "greatness" of your puny country!
and why is it that your a** is burning so much about Russia's latest achievements!is it because you're jealous that the nation which enslaved your tiny country for 50 years is again rising to her former glory or is it due to the fact that romania will never ever achieve even a 1% of what the mighty Russians have achieved in the next 100 years!


----------



## flamer84

Mike_Brando said:


> come on my little romanian friend why are you making a fool out of yourself!i once heard a German saying that between a monkey and a romanian its more probable that the monkey is far more intelligentyour country's economy is in shambles,your unemployment is rising sky high and still you are bragging about the so called "greatness" of your puny country!
> and why is it that your a** is burning so much about Russia's latest achievements!is it because you're jealous that the nation which enslaved your tiny country for 50 years is again rising to her former glory or is it due to the fact that romania will never ever achieve even a 1% of what the mighty Russians have achieved in the next 100 years!



You once heard a german huh? 
I never called my country great,but you see,unlike yours we don't have a 27% illiteracy rate(2% only),GDP per capita is sky high compared to India,unemployement is just 6.8% percent and is not rocketing,the economy is on "+" since last year with a 2.2% growth this year(it's not much but it's good for crisis striken Europe) and i provided you with a link about basic IQ studies that again puts you to shame.

Again if you would care to read a little you would see that Russia didn't enslave us for 50 years,since 1968 communist Romania basicly turned her back on URSS by accusing the russian interference in the Czechoslovakia,no russian troops stayed in Romania after 1954 to rule as opposed to the british in India where they basically treated you like slaves for 150 years.

So,before slinging mud on others you'd better check the big trash can in your own backyard.I'm not going for superpower status here but we're a country part of NATO and the EU with better educated people and much higher standards of living per basic citizen than your country,while at the same time not receiving humiliating foreign aid.All of my statements are based on facts while you're just howling at the moon with unsubstantiated nonsense.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Turkey is also the biggest muslim economy , so what? does that mean they live a quality life like arabs in Saudi Arabia or Qatar ? I guess not


----------



## BeyondHeretic

"Big" economies are the ones keeping the US and western Europe afloat , period. like turkey , brazil , Russia , Indonesia and Bangladesh ; without them the US wouldn't be so afloat and if that ever happened , people like us , iranis , Pakistanis , would sure have lived a much much better life


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> You once heard a german huh?
> I never called my country great,but you see,unlike yours we don't have a 27% illiteracy rate(2% only),GDP per capita is sky high compared to India,unemployement is just 6.8% percent and is not rocketing,the economy is on "+" since last year with a 2.2% growth this year(it's not much but it's good for crisis striken Europe) and i provided you with a link about basic IQ studies that again puts you to shame.
> 
> Again if you would care to read a little you would see that Russia didn't enslave us for 50 years,since 1968 communist Romania basicly turned her back on URSS by accusing the russian interference in the Czechoslovakia,no russian troops stayed in Romania after 1954 to rule as opposed to the british in India where they basically treated you like slaves for 150 years.
> 
> So,before slinging mud on others you'd better check the big trash can in your own backyard.I'm not going for superpower status here but we're a country part of NATO and the EU with better educated people and much higher standards of living per basic citizen than your country,while at the same time not receiving humiliating foreign aid.All of my statements are based on facts while you're just howling at the moon with unsubstantiated nonsense.



Your are sadly mistaken about foreign aid's importance for the Indian Economy. British aid is 0.04% of our GDP and is an embarrassment for us. If fact, Government of India asked Britain to discontinue aid.India is heading for Mars: it doesn&rsquo;t need British aid money to pay the bills - Telegraph

It is rather the foreign countries/ aid agencies who want to continue with their peanuts as it allows them a disproportionate foothold in policy making. The Indian Government is well aware of their designs.

As for Britain, they better not call it aid. It is just the return of a minuscule part of wealth looted by the cowardly British which they are pretending as aid.


----------



## flamer84

BeyondHeretic said:


> "Big" economies are the ones keeping the US and western Europe afloat , period. like turkey , brazil , Russia , Indonesia and Bangladesh ; without them the US wouldn't be so afloat and if that ever happened , people like us , iranis , Pakistanis , would sure have lived a much much better life



Without the US and western Europe you wouldn't be enjoying the commodities of modern life that you enjoy today,always keep in mind that 90% of modern things that surround you,come from the countries you like so much to bash,like it or not,they shaped the modern world with the bad things but also with the good ones.



kena said:


> Your are sadly mistaken about foreign aid's importance for the Indian Economy. British aid is 0.04% of our GDP and is an embarrassment for us. If fact, Government of India asked Britain to discontinue aid.India is heading for Mars: it doesn&#8217;t need British aid money to pay the bills - Telegraph
> 
> It is rather the foreign countries/ aid agencies who want to continue with their peanuts as it allows them a disproportionate foothold in policy making. The Indian Government is well aware of their designs.
> 
> As for Britain, they better not call it aid. It is just the return of a minuscule part of wealth looted by the cowardly British which they are pretending as aid.



Well,it is there,the russians didn't even return that tiny part when they looted us.As I said,i'm not thinking that my country is "the greatest,center of the world" but i will respond if some fool comes to tell me how inferior we are to the mighty indians or someone else.

As for beeing looted by foreign power,i feel you:

http://www.bullionstreet.com/news/romania-wants-gold-treasure-back-from-russia/3047


----------



## Ahiska

vostok said:


> 26? Why not 260000000000000000000? This is bull sh1t. Stalin gain the true power in his hands only in 1939. Before it - enemies gruop "trozkists' and others had the power. He stopped the Repressions (actually - Beria did). Deported? Americans deported japanese - and so what? Stalin deported only people who were against Soviet and were collaborate with Nazi.



That is not true he deported my people and we fought for the soviets in stalingrad and are you ukrainian then you find this ineteresting.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> Without the US and western Europe you wouldn't be enjoying the commodities of modern life that you enjoy today,always keep in mind that 90% of modern things that surround you,come from the countries you like so much to bash,like it or not,they shaped the modern world with the bad things but also with the good ones.



We all agree they are great mechanics. But they are terrible social designers, and plus they are looters to boot.

By the way, I dont include Romania in my above statement. You have no such history of social destruction.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

flamer84 said:


> Without the US and western Europe you wouldn't be enjoying the commodities of modern life that you enjoy today,always keep in mind that 90% of modern things that surround you,come from the countries you like so much to bash,like it or not,they shaped the modern world with the bad things but also with the good ones.



I'm not saying that , i'm saying that if the BRICS learn to separate ways from the US and western Europe then we , like the Iranians , can enjoy both modern things and the absence of their reprisals.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Ah yes Putin's Russia where old soviet bloc police methods are still used on any oppoenents of the presidency guilty until proven innocent cast suspicion like McCarthy, keep secret files like J Edgar Hoover all in the name of the motherland this so called democracy.


----------



## flamer84

Ahiska said:


> That is not true he deported my people and we fought for the soviets in stalingrad and are you ukrainian then you find this ineteresting.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor



No chance in explaining that troll basic history,for him Stalin was a hero who never hurt a fly.The rest of the civilised world ,and here i include many russians, knows what he truly was,a mass murderer sadist with no conscience.He was condemned even in Russia and the Ukraine.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

flamer84 said:


> No chance in explaining that troll basic history,for him Stalin was a hero who never hurt a fly.The rest of the civilised world ,and here i include many russians, knows what he truly was,a mass murderer sadist with no conscience.He was condemned even in Russia and the Ukraine.



Stalin only hurt jews and former jews , not flies , even more so than hitler , and mussulini for that matter , so for that fact I consider him a patriot



LiberalAtheist said:


> Ah yes Putin's Russia where old soviet bloc police methods are still used on any oppoenents of the presidency guilty until proven innocent cast suspicion like McCarthy, keep secret files like J Edgar Hoover all in the name of the motherland this so called democracy.



So what? in America immigrants are still second class citizens , at least in Russia the secret police is not after immigrants , in America immigrants from middle eastern backgrounds are treated worse than blacks , how's that better than Russia?


----------



## flamer84

@kena-Btw,if you are opposed to foreign looters and you have read the link i provided,wouldn't you agree that it would be rather nice for the kind hearted russians to give back that gold ?


----------



## kena

flamer84 said:


> @kena-Btw,if you are opposed to foreign looters and you have read the link i provided,wouldn't you agree that it would be rather nice for the kind hearted russians to give back that gold ?



Sure. I m never for looters. And while at it please ask the Cowardly British to return all our wealth and assorted goodies like the Kohinoor diamond.


----------



## flamer84

kena said:


> Sure. I m never for looters. And while at it please ask the Cowardly British to return all our wealth and assorted goodies like the Kohinoor diamond.



I'm pretty sure they won't listen to me )) but,as a basic ideea and if it were up to me,all material gains that are still in foreign hands should be returned to original owners 

At least the british showed some remorse and payid something back,even if they did as "foreign aid",left some roads,railways behind.The russians came and took.(period)


----------



## LiberalAtheist

BeyondHeretic said:


> So what? in America immigrants are still second class citizens , at least in Russia the secret police is not after immigrants , in America immigrants from middle eastern backgrounds are treated worse than blacks , how's that better than Russia?



I find your claims to be ridiculous, first of all American police are not after immigrants especially people of middle eastern descent find me proof otherwise that state there is a racial prejudice against middle easterners (not including NSA, FBI, DHS, and HRT) 

we have plenty of non immigrants who are treated worse than immigrants search up who Rodney King is the police beat his brains in and people rioted when they got acquitted, I'm not saying we're perfect no country is but to suppress the opposition is a catalyst for a single party state which of course is a "democracy"


----------



## BeyondHeretic

LiberalAtheist said:


> I find your claims to be ridiculous, first of all American police are not after immigrants especially people of middle eastern descent find me proof otherwise that state there is a racial prejudice against middle easterners (not including NSA, FBI, DHS, and HRT)
> 
> we have plenty of non immigrants who are treated worse than immigrants search up who Rodney King is the police beat his brains in and people rioted when they got acquitted, I'm not saying we're perfect no country is but to suppress the opposition is a catalyst for a single party state which of course is a "democracy"



well sir , screw your democracy , I don't want it


----------



## Ahiska

BeyondHeretic said:


> Stalin only hurt jews and former jews , not flies , even more so than hitler , and mussulini for that matter , so for that fact I consider him a patriot
> 
> 
> 
> So what? in America immigrants are still second class citizens , at least in Russia the secret police is not after immigrants , in America immigrants from middle eastern backgrounds are treated worse than blacks , how's that better than Russia?


Are you dumb do you know how many muslims he killed?
He killed thousands of caucasians muslims killed thousands in central asia and deported my people eventhough our men were in stalingrad.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Ahiska said:


> Are you dumb do you know how many muslims he killed?
> He killed thousands of caucasians muslims killed thousands in central asia and deported my people eventhough our men were in stalingrad.



i'm aware he killed muslims , unlike hitler , but I simply don't care , I actually finished reading a book about an Iranian intellectual communist who died in syberian gulags...


----------



## BeyondHeretic

LiberalAtheist said:


> I find your claims to be ridiculous, first of all American police are not after immigrants especially people of middle eastern descent find me proof otherwise that state there is a racial prejudice against middle easterners (not including NSA, FBI, DHS, and HRT)
> 
> we have plenty of non immigrants who are treated worse than immigrants search up who Rodney King is the police beat his brains in and people rioted when they got acquitted, I'm not saying we're perfect no country is but to suppress the opposition is a catalyst for a single party state which of course is a "democracy"



Best proof for my words are kim kardashians who are treated by black citizens.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

BeyondHeretic said:


> Best proof for my words are kim kardashians who are treated by black citizens.



I'm afraid I have to agree with you one that one.


----------



## Ahiska

BeyondHeretic said:


> i'm aware he killed muslims , unlike hitler , but I simply don't care , I actually finished reading a book about an Iranian intellectual communist who died in syberian gulags...



Yeah you dont care but still like Stalin you monster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

flamer84 said:


> Ha,ha,ha, nice way of embarassing yourself,have you looked at the pictures in the article?
> They might have romanian citizenship but they are indians,erg,sry,gypsies...might even be a distant cousin of yours in there.



Hahaha so now you're so embarassed by your romanian brothers that thay have become Indians, in that case every person on earth should trace his distant cousins in africa . I can understand your pain for all romanians are known in Europe is crime, drugs and prostitution.


----------



## flamer84

LURKER said:


> Hahaha so now you're so embarassed by your romanian brothers that thay have become Indians, in that case every person on earth should trace his distant cousins in africa . I can understand your pain for all romanians are known in Europe is crime, drugs and prostitution.



Instead of "hahaha" yourself until you choke you'd better do a quick google about gypsie history or romani people how they like to call themselves now and you'll find out that they are indians who didn't mix with europeans in 1000 years since they migrated here.So,it's quite rude of you to laugh at your own cousins ....beeing stupid is no excuse nowadays when you could do a quick google search before you open your mouth


----------



## vostok

Ahiska said:


> Are you dumb do you know how many muslims he killed?
> He killed thousands of caucasians muslims killed thousands in central asia and deported my people eventhough our men were in stalingrad.



In that times Americans castrated native Indians and aborigines in Australia were assigned into Ministry of flora and fauna. And that is for nothing, those people had no guilt at all. Chechens and Crimean Tatarian were collaborated with Nazi in amount near 100%.


----------



## LURKER

flamer84 said:


> Instead of "hahaha" yourself until you choke you'd better do a quick google about gypsie history or romani people how they like to call themselves now and you'll find out that they are indians who didn't mix with europeans in 1000 years since they migrated here.So,it's quite rude of you to laugh at your own cousins ....beeing stupid is no excuse nowadays when you could do a quick google search before you open your mouth



In that case all humans should trace their ancestory to africa . They are your romanian brothers and have got nothing to do with India, neither they look Indian. I can see how embarrassed you are by your romanian brothers that you are trying to disown them .


----------



## flamer84

LURKER said:


> In that case all humans should trace their ancestory to africa . They are your romanian brothers and have got nothing to do with India, neither they look Indian. I can see how embarrassed you are by your romanian brothers that you are trying to disown them .



So,instead of doing some research and proove me wrong(which you can't) you repeat the same things like a parrot....if romanians migrate to Australia,breed/marry only with romanians for hundreds of years never mixing with others they are still romanians by culture and ethnicity even if they have australian citizenship,btw the article said clearly that they were gypsies from Romania .Whatever dude,i have facts,you have empty words,you go so far to even insult your kind and think you are insulting me,you're class A stupid.


----------



## LURKER

flamer84 said:


> So,instead of doing some research and proove me wrong(which you can't) you repeat the same things like a parrot....if romanians migrate to Australia,breed/marry only with romanians for hundreds of years never mixing with others they are still romanians by culture and ethnicity even if they have australian citizenship,btw the article said clearly that they were gypsies from Romania .Whatever dude,i have facts,you have empty words,you go so far to even insult your kind and think you are insulting me,you're class A stupid.



They may have migrated some 1500 years ago dude. Today they have nothing in common with Indians neither culturally nor do they look Indian, infact they look more european. So stop further embarrasing yourself by calling them Indians like a fool and accept that they are a part of your society and romanian citizens. 

I'll stop it at that.


----------



## InvisbleSoldier

Well that is good news but who they are racing with ? against humans.


----------



## flamer84

LURKER said:


> They may have migrated some 1500 years ago dude. Today they have nothing in common with Indians neither culturally nor do they look Indian, infact they look more european. So stop further embarrasing yourself by calling them Indians like a fool and accept that they are a part of your society and romanian citizens.
> 
> I'll stop it at that.



If you would care to read you will see that they themselves clasiffy as "free,roaming,people" with no country as their one.They were stopped in their roaming by communist regimes who settled them but now they roam again,usually living a precarious life often associated with criminal activity,you mustn't have seen many pictures at least of europeans,they have classical indian looks,darker skin,etc so you can bable all you want but in fact you are talking about some indians who came here some 600-800 hundreds years ago,were used as slaves up until 100 years ago and after they were freed they live in absolute squalor much like many indians in India and many took to the road again to the west.It has nothing to do with me so rant all you want but at least read something about it before you make a fool of yourself.


----------



## LURKER

flamer84 said:


> If you would care to read you will see that they themselves clasiffy as "free,roaming,people" with no country as their one.They were stopped in their roaming by communist regimes who settled them but now they roam again,usually living a precarious life often associated with criminal activity,you mustn't have seen many pictures at least of europeans,they have classical indian looks,darker skin,etc so you can bable all you want but in fact you are talking about some indians who came here some 600-800 hundreds years ago,were used as slaves up until 100 years ago and after they were freed they live in absolute squalor much like many indians in India and many took to the road again to the west.It has nothing to do with me so rant all you want but at least read something about it before you make a fool of yourself.





They migrated some 1500 years ago much before any european stepped on america or australia, they are more European than anything.They have their own culture, language and religion. Racist european regimes committed genocide of their own people , kept them as slaves and instead of supporingt your countrymen you are blabbering about them being Indians. No Indian regime ever committed any genocide on its citizens justifying their fantasy superior racial theory.

Instead of further embarrasing yourself stop quoting your own citizens as Indians and move on.


----------



## flamer84

LURKER said:


> They migrated some 1500 years ago much before any european stepped on america or australia, they are more European than anything.They have their own culture, language and religion. Racist european regimes committed genocide of their own people , kept them as slaves and instead of supporingt your countrymen you are blabbering about them being Indians. No Indian regime ever committed any genocide on its citizens justifying their fantasy superior racial theory.
> 
> Instead of further embarrasing yourself stop quoting your own citizens as Indians and move on.



You seem to fail at grasping simple notions:even if they left India 1500 years ago THEY DIDN'T MIX WITH OTHERS BUT WITHIN THEIR OWN ETHNICITY and that ,simply put didn't change their ethnicity.They could be here another 1500 years but if they refuse to mix*( yes,it my be shocking but they refuse to mix because they see themselves a different culture not because they're discriminated)*.Now,if someone wants to be a sindi,indian who am i to call him otherwise.For your knowledge in Romania they get agressive sometimes if you call them romanians,they only remember the romanian citizenship when they need some more freebies from the state.You can check ALL the links you want and see that they still see themselves with their indian tribal mentality and refuse to integrate.

It must be embarassing for you because in your attempt at swinging at Romania you ended up at ridiculising some ethnic indians.It sucks,i know,deal with it.

Feel free to provide links to refute my arguement and to state that they mixed with romanians and they are not a separate culture.


----------



## LURKER

flamer84 said:


> You seem to fail at grasping simple notions:even if they left India 1500 years ago THEY DIDN'T MIX WITH OTHERS BUT WITHIN THEIR OWN ETHNICITY and that ,simply put didn't change their ethnicity.They could be here another 1500 years but if they refuse to mix*( yes,it my be shocking but they refuse to mix because they see themselves a different culture not because they're discriminated)*.Now,if someone wants to be a sindi,indian who am i to call him otherwise.For your knowledge in Romania they get agressive sometimes if you call them romanians,they only remember the romanian citizenship when they need some more freebies from the state.You can check ALL the links you want and see that they still see themselves with their indian tribal mentality and refuse to integrate.
> 
> It must be embarassing for you because in your attempt at swinging at Romania you ended up at ridiculising some ethnic indians.It sucks,i know,deal with it.



Dude i knew whom i was talking about.Its your racist mentality that you still tag your brother romanians as Indian, i can understand what treatment is meted to them in their own home.They were persecuted by every european country throughout histroy and you are talking about mixing. 1500 years of living in Europe makes them more european than an average american who migrated from europe few centuries back. They don't even call themselves Indian, they have their own identity 'Roma'. They have adopted european culture and religion .


----------



## flamer84

LURKER said:


> Dude i knew whom i was talking about.Its your racist mentality that you still tag your brother romanians as Indian, i can understand what treatment is meted to them in their own home.They were persecuted by every european country throughout histroy and you are talking about mixing. 1500 years of living in Europe makes them more european than an average american who migrated from europe few centuries back. They don't even call themselves Indian, they have their own identity 'Roma'. They have adopted european culture and religion .



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_society_and_culture#Indian_heritage

Their society and culture don't seem very european to me,more likely indian,as the article points out.
I am done discussing the obvious.


----------



## LURKER

flamer84 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_society_and_culture#Indian_heritage
> 
> Their society and culture don't seem very european to me,more likely indian,as the article points out.
> I am done discussing the obvious.



Their present culture is lot more european than Indian, hell they have even adopted semitic religions. They only have traces of Indian traditions . They have their own traditions and culture evolved over centuries of living in Europe.






This doesn't looks remotely Indian. 

This this is my last post on topic.


----------



## Ahiska

vostok said:


> In that times Americans castrated native Indians and aborigines in Australia were assigned into Ministry of flora and fauna. And that is for nothing, those people had no guilt at all. Chechens and Crimean Tatarian were collaborated with Nazi in amount near 100%.


Yeah and those in central asia and those who fought for the soviets were also nazi collaboteurs......


----------



## vostok

Ahiska said:


> Yeah and those in central asia and those who fought for the soviets were also nazi collaboteurs......



Look. My own grandfather was in Siberian uranium mines in 50's. But he never cried and complained - those days were severe and demanded harsh measures. The whole world was against young Soviet Republic.


----------



## olcayto

vostok said:


> Look. My own grandfather was in Siberian uranium mines in 50's. But he never cried and complained - those days were severe and demanded harsh measures. The whole world was against young Soviet Republic.



You know that communist Russia had the most deaths on his name in the entire world right? 
Even Hitler couldn't match that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

olcayto said:


> You know that communist Russia had the most deaths on his name in the entire world right?
> Even Hitler couldn't match that.



That is not true. The most bloody elements in communist party were troztkists. Stalin gain absolute power only in 1939. Stop reading Western propaganda and try to seek trueth.
What "most death" ???
Anglosaxonians destroyed hondreds of millions in Colonial Era.
640000 were executed in USSR in 1923-1953.


----------



## olcayto

vostok said:


> That is not true. The most bloody elements in communist perty were troztkists. Stalin gain absolute power only in 1939. Stop reading Western propaganda and try to seek trueth.



For the sake of disrespecting other Russian's I will not continue this discussion. 
Read some of those western sources.

As far as I know @Ahiska family went through those horrors. You can hear from his mouth.


----------



## Audio

vostok said:


> That is not true. The most bloody elements in communist party were troztkists. Stalin gain absolute power only in 1939. Stop reading Western propaganda and try to seek trueth.



lol, epic revisions of history right here, free of charge!

Tell me one thing comrade, how did Trotskyst manage to kill of more?
Trotsky was only a factor while Lenin (1917-revolution, Trotsky flees Russia in mid-1920's iirc) was alive and Stalin ruled for decades (mid 1920's-1953) after them?


----------



## vostok

Audio said:


> lol, epic revisions of history right here, free of charge!
> 
> Tell me one thing comrade, how did Trotskyst manage to kill of more?
> Trotsky was only a factor while Lenin (1917-revolution, Trotsky flees Russia in mid-1920's iirc) was alive and Stalin ruled for decades (mid 1920's-1953) after them?


There were fractions in communist party. One fraction - Stalin. Another one - Trozkiy, Zinov'ev, Kamenev, Bukharin. They fought for power and Stalin's fraction won. Stalin gain absolute power in 1939 when he pushed Litvinov from Narcomat of foreign Affairs.
Trozkiy and his fraction wanted the all-world Revolution made by Red Army and Soviet people. Stalin wanted socialism built in one country.


----------



## vostok

"Many of the cases of our party and people will be distorted and spat upon in the first place abroad, and in our country too. Zionism, torn to dominate the world, will be severely avenge us for our successes and achievements. He still sees Russia as a barbaric country, as a raw material appendage.

And my name will also be slander, slandered. I will attribute a lot of atrocities. World Zionism, by all means will seek to destroy our Union to Russia could never get up.
The strength of the Soviet Union - in the friendship of peoples. Forefront of the struggle will be directed primarily to break this friendship, on opening the border regions of Russia. Here, I must admit, we're not done yet. There is still a large field work.
With special power lift his head nationalism. He will press for a while internationalism and patriotism, only for a while. There will the national groups within nations and conflict. There will be many leaders of Pygmy, traitors within their nations.

In general, the future development will be even more complex and frantic ways, turns will be very steep. The case goes to the fact that especially excited the East. Encounter sharp contradictions with the West. And yet, no matter how the events unfolded, but it will take time, and the eyes of the new generations will appeal to the business and the victories of our socialist fatherland. Year after year, will come the new generations. They again would lift the banner of their fathers and grandfathers, and will give us a proper full.
Their future they will build on our past "

(Stalin. Recording of conversations with Kollontai)


----------



## Ahiska

olcayto said:


> For the sake of disrespecting other Russian's I will not continue this discussion.
> Read some of those western sources.
> 
> As far as I know @Ahiska family went through those horrors. You can hear from his mouth.



Yes this was a horror people died in the train and they were thrown out mothers hold their dead children it doesnt matter what reason stalin had we fought for the soviets and he killed 1/3 of my people he is a monster and will forever burn in hell.


----------



## Ahiska

vostok said:


> There were fractions in communist party. One fraction - Stalin. Another one - Trozkiy, Zinov'ev, Kamenev, Bukharin. They fought for power and Stalin's fraction won. Stalin gain absolute power in 1939 when he pushed Litvinov from Narcomat of foreign Affairs.
> Trozkiy and his fraction wanted the all-world Revolution made by Red Army and Soviet people. Stalin wanted socialism built in one country.


Zionism doesnt interest me we fought for the soviets and were deported and killed eventhough we were loyal and for this stalin will forever burn in hell only 1/3 of us survived the deportation and you think i care about jews?


----------



## vostok

If there were no Stalin and no industrialization - Nazi would conqer USSR. Hitler had planes to destroy 90% of USSR sitizens and enslaved another 10%. 
Stalin was a cruel man. But he had no choice.
Millions of Soviet soldiers died for Motherland and Stalin. Millions. And Stalingrad was not captured only because it was STALINGRAD. When dozens of millions of Russain raise their glasses with vodka to celebrate Great Victory on 9th May they remember the heroic ancestors and Stalin.


----------



## vostok

PRIME MINISTER WINSTON CHURCHILL ADDRESSED THE HOUSE OF COMMONS IN A REVIEW OF THE WAR
September 8, 1942

Parliamentary Debates, House of Commons Official Report.

WAR SITUATION
...
It was an experience of great interest to me to meet Premier Stalin. The main object of my visit was to establish the same relations of easy confidence and of perfect openness which I have built up with President Roosevelt. I think that, in spite of the accident of the Tower of Babel which persists as a very serious barrier in numerous spheres, I have succeeded to a considerable extent. It is very fortunate for Russia in her agony to have this great rugged war chief at her head. He is a man of massive outstanding personality, suited to the sombre and stormy times in which his life has been cast; a man of inexhaustible courage and will-power and a man direct and even blunt in speech, which, having been brought up in the House of Commons, I do not mind at all, especially when I have something to say of my own. Above all, he is a man with that saving sense of humour which is of high importance to all men and all nations, but particularly to great men and great nations. Stalin also left upon me the impression of a deep, cool wisdom and a complete absence of illusions of any kind. I believe I made him feel that we were good and faithful comrades in this war-but that, after all, is a matter which deeds not words will prove.
...


----------



## Ahiska

vostok said:


> If there were no Stalin and no industrialization - Nazi would conqer USSR. Hitler had planes to destroy 90% of USSR sitizens and enslaved another 10%.
> Stalin was a cruel man. But he had no choice.
> Millions of Soviet soldiers died for Motherland and Stalin. Millions. And Stalingrad was not captured only because it was STALINGRAD. When dozens of millions of Russain raise their glasses with vodka to celebrate Great Victory on 9th May they remember the heroic ancestors and Stalin.


We celebrate that we won over the Nazis but that doesnt mean that i celebrate for stalin like i said because he believed Hitler many soviets died without a reason and the nazis could go to Stalingrad because stalin never thought that Hitler would attack him.......


----------



## vostok

Ahiska said:


> We celebrate that we won over the Nazis but that doesnt mean that i celebrate for stalin like i said because he believed Hitler many soviets died without a reason and the nazis could go to Stalingrad because stalin never thought that Hitler would attack him.......


Stalin knew it in the day Hitler were brought to power in Germany by Anglosaxonians. Anglosaxonians did it especially for war with Russia to complete distruction of Russians and Germanies - two biggest competitors of Anglosaxonians. The Red Army was beaten at rhe start of war only becuase of incredible power of German Army. In fact it was European Army - Hitler ruled all Europe in 1941.
It took only 1 month for Germany to defeat France - one of most powerful nations at that time. Every Germans believed - Russia will fall in 2-3 weeks.
I do not know who is Stalin for you. But for me - he is symbol of most heroic and difficult victory of Russia in history. And symbol of the greatness of my Motherland what was never before.









Translation 
Eternal glory to the winners
I would like to raise a toast to the health of our Soviet people, and above all - the Russian people ...


----------



## Ahiska

vostok said:


> Stalin knew it in the day Hitler were brought to power in Germany by Anglosaxonians. Anglosaxonians did it especially for war with Russia to complete distruction of Russians and Germanies - two biggest competitors of Anglosaxonians. The Red Army was beaten at rhe start of war only becuase of incredible power of German Army. In fact it was European Army - Hitler ruled all Europe in 1941.
> It took only 1 month for Germany to defeat France - one of most powerful nations at that time. Every Germans believed - Russia will fall in 2-3 weeks.
> I do not know who is Stalin for you. But for me - he is symbol of most heroic and difficult victory of Russia in history. And symbol of the greatness of my Motherland what was never before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation
> Eternal glory to the winners
> I would like to raise a toast to the health of our Soviet people, and above all - the Russian people ...



For me Stalin is the symbol for death and destruction he was the total opposite of Lenin and was the chief engineer to destroy turkic states.


----------



## Audio

vostok said:


> There were fractions in communist party. One fraction - Stalin. Another one - Trozkiy, Zinov'ev, Kamenev, Bukharin. They fought for power and Stalin's fraction won. Stalin gain absolute power in 1939 when he pushed Litvinov from Narcomat of foreign Affairs.
> Trozkiy and his fraction wanted the all-world Revolution made by Red Army and Soviet people. Stalin wanted socialism built in one country.



lol, shut up you tool. This is no answer to the question i asked, so i ask again:
Explain the logic of how Trotskyist managed with one "chistka" to kill off more then Stalin with his several "chistkas's" including the big one.
Imbecile.


----------



## vostok

Audio said:


> lol, shut up you tool. This is no answer to the question i asked, so i ask again:
> Explain the logic of how Trotskyist managed with one "chistka" to kill off more then Stalin with his several "chistkas's" including the big one.
> Imbecile.


Red Terror - the work of Lenin and Trotsky. The Civil War provoked by their own actions. Blood on their hands many times more than at the hands of Stalin's group.


----------



## Audio

vostok said:


> Red Terror - the work of Lenin and Trotsky. The Civil War provoked by their own actions. Blood on their hands many times more than at the hands of Stalin's group.





> Estimates for the total number of people killed in the Red Terror range from 50,000 to over a million.



Red Terror - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They caused civil war? Wasn't it the people fed up with their disconnected king and royal family? 
What they did was just to kill all the remaining burgeoisie and lump with them all other non-socialist currents that participated in the revolution.


Are you even Russian?



> After the Soviet Union dissolved, evidence from the Soviet archives also became available, containing official records of 799,455 executions 1921-53, around 1.7 million deaths in the Gulags and some 390,000 deaths during kulak forced resettlement &#8211; with a total of about 3 million officially recorded victims in these categories.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Stalin#Calculating_the_number_of_victims

So official records for Stalin (3 mill. dead) vs upper estimate for Bolsheviks (1 mill. dead). Will you stop now?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

IMO Stalin broke all records in mass murder. 1917 to 1921 was largely revolution-counter revolution. But after consolidation Stalin started his terror. That was terrific. 


Audio said:


> Red Terror - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They caused civil war? Wasn't it the people fed up with their disconnected king and royal family?
> What they did was just to kill all the remaining burgeoisie and lump with them all other non-socialist currents that participated in the revolution.
> 
> 
> Are you even Russian?


----------



## vostok

Audio said:


> Red Terror - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They caused civil war? Wasn't it the people fed up with their disconnected king and royal family?
> What they did was just to kill all the remaining burgeoisie and lump with them all other non-socialist currents that participated in the revolution.
> 
> 
> Are you even Russian?
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Stalin#Calculating_the_number_of_victims
> 
> So official records for Stalin (3 mill. dead) vs upper estimate for Bolsheviks (1 mill. dead). Will you stop now?


It may be enough to try to talk about things of which you know nothing? Or at best, you know the truth is purified version of the Liberals and the enemies of the people?
Hard for you to believe that Stalin was not a bloody monster, but the greatest builder and creator. He was the architect of the Soviet power. The only thing he could not - leave behind a normal successor. Khrushchev managed to quarrel with China and Yugoslavia - key allies in Asia and Europe.
Let me repeat - the repression were nothing comparising with what was done by Trotskyists. And repressions were stopped when the head of the NKVD become one hundred percent protege of Stalin - Beria. when the head of the NKVD was one hundred percent protege of Stalin - Beria.
During the Civil War, 10.5 million people were killed.


----------



## Audio

vostok said:


> The only thing he could not - leave behind a normal successor. Khrushchev managed to quarrel with China and Yugoslavia - key allies in Asia and Europe.



lol, omg, don't even write anything else. 
It's totally the opposite of what you are saying. Stalin expelled Yugoslavia on the grounds of disobedience from the so called international union of socialist states. Yugoslav army was ordered on the border to defend the country from the fate everyone in East Europe had after WWII, that is "friendly" invasion of USSR troops to prop up communist regimes.

Tito&#8211;Stalin split

Then, after Stalin death Tito and Khruscev mended relations.

Belgrade declaration

You accuse others of liberal revisionism. I could ask my mom's parents about the looming war when everyone was expecting an invasion in 1948, they're anything but liberal.

Don't even want to talk to you anymore, you know nothing. I'll just mock you from now on, i'm sure you'll make more epic blunders like above.


----------



## vostok

Sorry about Yugoslavia i was wrong.
I mixed up Yugoslavia and Albania.
About Stalin. 
He took power in a country that did not have the industry and could not properly feed themselves, but there were millions of armed men who have lost the habit to work, but are used to kill and plunder.
And after 20 years, this country has become a superpower, winning the deadliest war machine in the history of mankind. It was impossible to do without casualties. impossible.
this year in Russia conducted a poll on the most popular Russian actors. Stalin gave only prince Alexander Nevsky and the Prime Minister of the early 20th century Stolypin. 
Despite decades of liberal propaganda people remember what's what.


----------



## senheiser

Audio said:


> Red Terror - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They caused civil war? Wasn't it the people fed up with their disconnected king and royal family?
> What they did was just to kill all the remaining burgeoisie and lump with them all other non-socialist currents that participated in the revolution.
> 
> 
> Are you even Russian?
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Stalin#Calculating_the_number_of_victims
> 
> So official records for Stalin (3 mill. dead) vs upper estimate for Bolsheviks (1 mill. dead). Will you stop now?





how can you dare to argue about genocide american? Your own government is worse than nazi germany and Bolshevism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

You speak as if 640,000 executions is all good. 
WTF is wrong with you? 
All traitors right? Despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Anubis

Wright said:


> So? Some nations are even more resource rich, yet fail to capitalize. Not to mention Russia's defence industry is faring better than dying UK and Bengali defence industry. UK is done for, so is Bengladesh. Russia has a future.



What do you mean Bangladesh is done for?It is just 40 years old.We are just starting to build our economy!


----------



## vostok

888jamie888 said:


> You speak as if 640,000 executions is all good.
> WTF is wrong with you?
> All traitors right? Despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary.



He did not have a choice. After 10 years of WW1, Revolutions and Civil War, USSR was full of armed men, which do not want to go back to the plow or the machine. What could Stalin do with them? Handing out candy? These people are called Stalin drown in the blood of the whole world for the sake of world revolution.
And it is not necessary here to scare people figure of 640,000.
The Anglo-Saxons during the years of colonialism and imperialism have destroyed hundreds of millions. Not for the sake of justice and a brighter future, but just for the sake of profit.


----------



## Audio

senheiser said:


> how can you dare to argue about genocide american? Your own government is worse than nazi germany and Bolshevism



lol....another tool that learned to type, although in small quantities. 



vostok said:


> He did not have a choice. After 10 years of WW1, Revolutions and Civil War, USSR was full of armed men, which do not want to go back to the plow or the machine. What could Stalin do with them? Handing out candy? These people are called Stalin drown in the blood of the whole world for the sake of world revolution.
> And it is not necessary here to scare people figure of 640,000.
> The Anglo-Saxons during the years of colonialism and imperialism have destroyed hundreds of millions. Not for the sake of justice and a brighter future, but just for the sake of profit.




lol imbecile, it was power consolidation, not having no choice because USSR was full of armed men. He could have stepped down but his paranoid tendencies and a maniac wish of control lead him to order acts that led to several "chistka's", politically motivated trials en masse etc...

it's amazing how you think people here are so ignorant about history that they would buy your version "of benevolent Stalin that had no choice".

Like i said, imbecile.


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> this year in Russia conducted a poll on the most popular Russian actors. Stalin gave only prince Alexander Nevsky and the Prime Minister of the early 20th century Stolypin.
> Despite decades of liberal propaganda people remember what's what.



Because i'm right about russians when i'm saying that most of you are certified retards,you don't even care about your neighbour beeing drag out of his home and shot as long as you personally lead a good life.That's why you love Putin giving up democracy and freedom,that's why you still love Stalin.Bunch of retards you are,worst thing is that you're a bunch of retards with nukes...


----------



## vostok

Audio said:


> lol....another tool that learned to type, although in small quantities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol imbecile, it was power consolidation, not having no choice because USSR was full of armed men. He could have stepped down but his paranoid tendencies and a maniac wish of control lead him to order acts that led to several "chistka's", politically motivated trials en masse etc...
> 
> it's amazing how you think people here are so ignorant about history that they would buy your version "of benevolent Stalin that had no choice".
> 
> Like i said, imbecile.


Look here, you, victim of propaganda.
Populations of RF in 1991 - 148 mln, 2009 - 141,9 mln (2013 - 143,3)
Population of Ukraine in 1989 - 51,7 mln, 2013 - 45,4
Belorussia 1989 - 10,1 mln, 2013 - 99,4 mln.
Latvia 1989 - 2,6 mln, 2013 - 2 mln.
Litva 1989 - 3.7 mln, 2013 - 3,2 mln.
Estonia 1989 - 1,5 mln, 2013 - 1,2 mln.
More than 14 mln people died of hunger and unemployment. And that's not counting the fact that growth should make about 10 million during that time. Why are not you screaming rooster voice - "bloody Gorbachev!!!", "Yeltsin maniac!!!"?
But should you only hear the name of Stalin - as you blast diarrhea?
Stalin was crystal honest man. When he was buried, it was discovered that he does not have even a second pair of shoes.
Good he has done for Russia is ten times greater than the evil.


----------



## Audio

vostok said:


> More than 14 mln people died of hunger and unemployment. And that's not counting the fact that growth should make about 10 million during that time. Why are not you screaming rooster voice - "bloody Gorbachev!!!", "Yeltsin maniac!!!"?
> But should you only hear the name of Stalin - as you blast diarrhea?



lol, noone died of old age or emigrated elsewhere? Russian natality was rapidly declining those years, as one of the consequences of the failed communist central planning. Soviet government stopped publishing mortality data in the 80's for 10 years.

You're a joke dude. Seriously. Everything you say i can disprove in more then one way, yet you still keep trying. lol....


----------



## vostok

Audio said:


> lol, noone died of old age or emigrated elsewhere? Russian natality was rapidly declining those years, as one of the consequences of the failed communist central planning. Soviet government stopped publishing mortality data in the 80's for 10 years.


What??? What part of the body do you think? Please, don't tell me you use brains, western fairy tails lover.
Do you know why the West is more than just hate not Lenin, who destroyed the Russian Empire (an ally of Britain and France in WW1, by the way), sold Poland and Finland, destroyed the nobles and merchants and caused up nobody knowes exactly deaths number, and made Soviet state Federation, not a unitary state - but Stalin, who raised the country from his knees and turned it into a superpower?
BECAUSE STALIN REFUSED TO ACCEPT THE DOLLAR AS THE ONLY GLOBAL CURRENCY AND INTRODUCED A GOLD RUBLE. AND IT HAS BEEN AND WILL CAUSE THIS **** AND STREAMS OF LIES POURING FOR MOST OF THE GREAT RUSSIAN RULER DURING 2 CENTURIES.


----------



## Audio

vostok said:


> What??? What part of the body do you think? Please, don't tell me you use brains, western fairy tails lover.
> Do you know why the West is more than just hate not Lenin, who destroyed the Russian Empire (an ally of Britain and France in WW1, by the way), sold Poland and Finland, destroyed the nobles and merchants and caused up nobody knowes exactly deaths number, and made Soviet state Federation, not a unitary state - but Stalin, who raised the country from his knees and turned it into a superpower?
> BECAUSE STALIN REFUSED TO ACCEPT THE DOLLAR AS THE ONLY GLOBAL CURRENCY AND INTRODUCED A GOLD RUBLE. AND IT HAS BEEN AND WILL CAUSE THIS **** AND STREAMS OF LIES POURING FOR MOST OF THE GREAT RUSSIAN RULER DURING 2 CENTURIES.



lol, i rest my case. 

Post more fresco's of the glorious leader so i laugh some more please.


----------



## vostok

Audio said:


> lol, i rest my case.
> 
> Post more fresco's of the glorious leader so i laugh some more please.


I understand why bankers ruling the world hates Stalin and come up with scary stories about him - because he has created a real alternative to their power, and gave hope to the simple workers and peasants.
but I can never understand why brainwashed people not try to incorporate logic and self-estimate what's what.


----------



## senheiser

Audio said:


> lol....another tool that learned to type, although in small quantities.



Russian Genocide made by Americans and Nato

Seriously have some dignity you say russians are evil yet look at your american history killing all indians and deporting slaves into america. You even dropped ******* nuclear bombs to japan the only country ever using this weapons against civilians. America is the most evil empire in history.



flamer84 said:


> Because i'm right about russians when i'm saying that most of you are certified retards,you don't even care about your neighbour beeing drag out of his home and shot as long as you personally lead a good life.That's why you love Putin giving up democracy and freedom,that's why you still love Stalin.Bunch of retards you are,worst thing is that you're a bunch of retards with nukes...



comes from the guy who supports the EUSSR


----------



## senheiser

Russia Overtakes Germany To Become Europe&#8217;s Largest Economy


----------



## flamer84

senheiser said:


> comes from the guy who supports the EUSSR



I've critised the EU many times for some of its policies.Supporting a project doesn't mean blindly follow all of its objectives.Take this Stalin discussion for example,you could say that the guy industrialised the USSR and won her WW2,but at the same time you can admit that earlier defeats of the russian army in WW2 were due to Stalin's purges and that in general he was a mass murderer,but nooooo,some(i didn't hear you personally saying it though) have to play the "he was a saint viillified by western imperialist propaganda" card.That's just stupid.Many times there are pros and cons to every debate.



senheiser said:


> Russia Overtakes Germany To Become Europe&#8217;s Largest Economy



http://rt.com/business/russia-next-greece-slow-growth-631/


----------



## senheiser

flamer84 said:


> Russia to become 'next Greece? with slowing economic growth - Renaissance Capital ? RT Business



next greece my ***, there plenty of European economies who have lower growth in q1

List of Countries by GDP Annual Growth Rate


read also

Russia&#8217;s H2 GDP may grow 2&#8211;4% on global revival, grain harvest


By Tatyana Labutina

MOSCOW, Jul 8 (PRIME) -- Russia&#8217;s economy may speed up to 2.1&#8211;4.0% in July&#8211;December following an expected revival of the global economy and a good grain harvest, analysts said on Monday.

&#8220;We have a low base effect of the same period last year. There are also chances of the domestic grain harvest being better. The world&#8217;s economy is expected to revive, and the situation with exports may improve by consequence,&#8221; Otkritie Bank chief analyst Vladimir Tikhomirov said.

The slowdown of Russia&#8217;s economy, whose growth fell to 3.0% and 2.1% in last two quarters of 2012, and moved down further to 1.6% in January&#8211;March, has forced President Vladimir Putin, whose approval ratings have slid during the first year of his third term, to call on the government and the central bank to take measures to reverse the downward trend again and again.

The International Monetary Fund has cut its 2013 forecast for Russia to 2.5% from 3.7%, while the Fitch rating agency has decreased its forecast to 2.2% from 3.2%.

The Economic Development Ministry expects the GDP to speed up to 2.1% in April&#8211;June, 2.5% in July&#8211;September, and 3.4% in October&#8211;December, while the total growth for 2013 will be at 2.4% compared to 3.4% in 2012. Analysts expect the GDP to grow 2.1&#8211;3.0% in 2013.

Some analysts also believe that the central bank, which some officials think keep its monetary policy too tight, may ease it by September, when the consumer price inflation slows down to help stimulate the economy.

&#8220;There are chances that the monetary policy will be eased by autumn, as the consumer price inflation may subside by this time. The consumer price inflation depends on food prices, and the grain harvest is expected to be good,&#8221; Alexei Devyatov, an analyst at Uralsib Capital, said.

The Agriculture Ministry expects Russia to harvest a bumper crop of 95.0 million tonnes of grain this agricultural year year after 70.9 million tonnes it had last year.

The government and analysts blame stagnant investments, lower energy exports, which accounts for a significant share of Russia&#8217;s GDP, and a weaker consumer demand, on the economic slowdown.

&#8220;The domestic consumer demand has slowed down. Investments have been stagnating since mid-2012, with the level of real investments being close to zero. Gas exports have been falling in Europe and Ukraine, showing no signals of any improvement yet,&#8221; Rosbank analyst Vladimir Tsibanov said.

Demand for energy resources in Europe have been falling, hit by a recession in the region and partially by a mild winter weather, while the slowdown of consumer demand followed lower household incomes, analysts said.

Capital investments into Russia&#8217;s economy decreased 0.4% in January&#8211;May, compared to a 14.0% increase in the same period of last year, and may grow only 4.6% in 2013 compared to 6.7% in 2012.

GROWTH PROSPECTS

Analysts agreed that any further growth of Russia&#8217;s economy strictly depends on the country&#8217;s investment climate, the improvement of which has been a long-declared goal of the authorities.

Tikhomirov said that the economic growth in July&#8211;December will not be fundamental, as the government has no more resources to intensify it.

&#8220;The best way out is the implementation of structural reforms and the reduction of government&#8217;s participation in the economy and state-run companies,&#8221; he said.

The investment climate could be improved if structural reforms, which mainly envisage the transition to a non-resource economy and the development of manufacturing industries, are implemented. The upgrade requires significant long-term investment, fighting corruption, political democratization, the elimination of the administrative barriers, the reform of the legal system, and the upgrade of economic management.

Being closely tied to energy exports, the economy will be weak in the long-term as a commodity cycle, which included higher commodity prices, is ending, unless the reforms are fulfilled, Andrei Kuznetsov from Sberbank CIB said.

MONETARY POLICY OF NEW CHAIRPERSON

Despite political pressure, Central Bank Chairwoman Elvira Nabiullina, who took up the post in June, may follow the monetary policy established by her predecessor Sergei Ignatyev, keeping its focus on inflation, and is unlikely to take serious measures to stimulate the economic growth, analysts said.

Nabiullina has recently said that the central bank&#8217;s instruments will not help solve Russia&#8217;s economic growth problems as they result from the absence of structural reforms and a poor investment climate. She believes in reining in inflation, which is mostly linked to non-monetary factors, to help the economy grow.

&#8220;She will not take measures to seriously stimulate the economic growth. She will continue to target inflation,&#8221; Tsibanov said.

Nabiullina said in mid-June that the bank may cut the rates in July&#8211;September, if the annual inflation, which peaked at 7.4% in May, exceeding the 2013 target range of 5.0&#8211;6.0%, goes down and the combination of other factors permits the bank to expect its further decrease.

Analysts expect the annual inflation to fall to at least 6% by August in annual terms mainly due to a high base effect. Last year, a low grain harvest and the growth of the world&#8217;s grain prices pushed food prices up and inflation rose to 0.9% in June and 1.2% in July from 0.5% in May.

This year, inflation is expected to slow down to 0.3&#8211;0.4% in June from 0.7% in May, the highest monthly level since 2008, prompted by the growth of food prices and railroad tariffs. The annual inflation is expected to slow down to 6.8% in June from 7.4% in May.

If the price rise slows down, the central bank may cut its key rates by 0.25 percentage points in August and then take a pause until September&#8211;October, some analysts said.

&#8220;Nabiullina is likely to reduce the bank&#8217;s key rates by 0.25% in August, as the annual consumer price inflation will fall to at least 6%,&#8221; Tsibanov said.

Analysts believe that the possibility of changing the bank&#8217;s monetary policy in July is low, as the month-on-month inflation will still be quite high due to the latest increase of natural monopolies prices.

&#8220;Pressure exerted by Putin is unlikely to reach such a level where Nabiullina will have to cut rates as early as July,&#8221; Devyatov said.

The central bank has kept the refinancing rate unchanged at 8.25% since September 2012.


----------



## flamer84

senheiser said:


> next greece my ***, there plenty of European economies who have lower growth in q1
> 
> List of Countries by GDP Annual Growth Rate
> 
> 
> read also
> 
> Russia&#8217;s H2 GDP may grow 2&#8211;4% on global revival, grain harvest



Hmm,i don't know if that is such a good news and i'm saying this coming from a country expecting to have a 2-2.4% growth this year also based on a record grain harvest(altough still not up on our full potential but higher than recent years because of latest investments) but I don't think that it's healthy for a mature economy to rely on agricultural output who,we all know can be moody,we can get lucky this year with a whole series of factors from weather to pests,etc but a disaster year can take away a lot of gains.The growth should come from other sectors.


----------



## senheiser

flamer84 said:


> Hmm,i don't know if that is such a good news and i'm saying this coming from a country expecting to have a 2-2.4% growth this year also based on a record grain harvest(altough still not up on our full potential but higher than recent years because of latest investments) but I don't think that it's healthy for a mature economy to rely on agricultural output who,we all know can be moody,we can get lucky this year with a whole series of factors from weather to pests,etc but a disaster year can take away a lot of gains.The growth should come from other sectors.



agriculture is important sector if good harvest is done inflation will be low and so can be interest rates


----------



## Audio

senheiser said:


> Russian Genocide made by Americans and Nato



While it is true poppy production went up after 2001, noone is forcing Russian teenagers to inject heroin. iirc there were Russian agents doing drug busts in Afghanistan some years ago, don't know what happened to that, no recent news....
Also Russians seem to do ok without and use home made drug named krokodil, a nice toxic mixture of legal drugs that eats away the skin making users look like stitched abominations. 
Type "_Desomorphine effects_" into Google (or any) picture search and don't ever come telling again how Americans are destroying innocent Russians. They seem pretty adept at that themselves.



senheiser said:


> you say russians are evil



Where did i say that? I'm basically arguing that Stalin was a piece of shit. Try to look beyond the flags displayed, i'm closer (related) to you then you think.

rest is


----------



## senheiser

Audio said:


> While it is true poppy production went up after 2001, noone is forcing Russian teenagers to inject heroin. iirc there were Russian agents doing drug busts in Afghanistan some years ago, don't know what happened to that, no recent news....
> Also Russians seem to do ok without and use home made drug named krokodil, a nice toxic mixture of legal drugs that eats away the skin making users look like stitched abominations.
> Type "_Desomorphine effects_" into Google (or any) picture search and don't ever come telling again how Americans are destroying innocent Russians. They seem pretty adept at that themselves.



they adapted after you flooded russia with drugs and your retarded music like kurt cobaine and films like hangover which encourages teenager to take drugs.



Audio said:


> rest is



truth hearts right?


----------



## senheiser

Russian economy becomes biggest in Europe
July 17, 2013 Tatyana Lisina, RBTH
According to data from the World Bank, Russia's economy has jumped ahead of all the European nations, becoming the fifth largest worldwide in terms of GDP. Experts are confident that, in the future, the gap between the Russian Federation and the Old World will widen further.

According to data published by the World Bank in July, Russia is fighting the global economic crisis much more successfully than most developed countries. Based on GDP adjusted for purchasing power parity (PPP), Russia jumped ahead of all the EU nations in 2012, including Germany, which is number six in the world.
Ahead of Russia in the top five were the United States, China, India and Japan. The World Bank data substantiated the IMF rankings published in late 2012, even though the IMF rankings put Russia in sixth place, slightly behind Germany.
July's World Bank rankings of GDP adjusted for PPP further confirm the noteworthy level of the Russian economy, experts say. According to IMF data on nominal GDP, Russia rose from ninth to eighth place.
In addition, in early July, the World Bank shifted Russia to the group of countries with high national income per capita; for the last decade, Russia was in the category of upper middle income.

The ascent in the rankings will become a significant advantage for Russia's accession to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD), which is planned for 2015. To raise per capita GDP, OECD experts recommend increasing labor productivity, stimulating innovation, and implementing financial and tax regulation.

The success of Russia's economy does not surprise experts. According to Yaroslav Lissovolik, chief economist at Deutsche Bank, the ranking by GDP adjusted for PPP fully reflects the consumption of goods and services in the economy.
The Russian economy is generating growth due to favorable oil prices, at a time when Europe is in a recession and its prospects for exiting this recession are not clear. The situation in southern Europe, which affects Germany and other countries, is particularly complicated.
Consequently, Russia is losing less from the current crisis than Europe is. Moreover, over the last year and a half, the ruble has shown decent results against a backdrop of decline on other developing markets, Lissovolik said.

Dmitry Orlov, CEO of the Agency for Political and Economic Communications, also believes that Russia's place in the GDP rankings is completely justified. Due to our problems, in terms of gross product and purchasing power, we are far from China but much higher than Europe, he said.
So what is in store for the Russian economy in the future? This question is of great interest to average Russians, as well as to global investors, who are closely observing the country. Not long ago, the IMF lowered its forecast of Russia's growth in 2013 to 2.5 percent. The World Bank's forecast is only slightly lower2.3 percent.

Incidentally, these figures look somewhat high, considering the GDP growth forecast for the United States (1.7 percent) and the eurozone recession (-0.6 percent). However, it is still the case that the economic growth of Russias two BRICS neighbors will, as previously, turn out to be more impressive than that of Russia (7.8 percent for China, 5.6 percent for India).
The experts questioned believe that, in the coming year, due to the stagnation of the eurozone, Russia's separation from Europe will only increase, and the country will significantly succumb to the Asian countries. China and India will establish their positions in the GDP rankings, said Orlov.
Lissovolik agrees with him, also noting that, despite the change in the World Bank rankings, the problem of insufficient economic growth in Russia still exists and is somewhat acute.


----------



## senheiser

bne 
July 17, 2013


Russia passed an important milestone on July 15, overtaking Germany to become the biggest economy in Europe in terms of purchasing power parity and the fifth biggest in the world. 

This achievement comes on top of the World Bank&#8217;s decision a week earlier to upgrade Russia from a "middle-income" to a "high income" country after per-capita income passed the $12,700 mark. 

Russia is now the only one of the five BRICS &#8211; Brazil, Russia, India, China, South Africa &#8211; that is a high-income country and no longer an emerging market. 

Indeed, Russia has not been an emerging market for several years already, according to the UN Development Programme (UNDP) rankings. 

The World Bank's new GDP rating published last week ranks the US as the world's largest economy by purchasing power parity last year with $15.7 trillion, followed by China with $12.5 trillion, India with $4.8 trillion, and Japan with $4.5 trillion (see table below). 

Russia overtook Germany last year to rank fifth with $3.4 trillion, versus Germany's $3.3 trillion. In 2011, Russia's GDP based on purchasing power parity totalled $3.203 trillion, compared with Germany's $3.227 trillion, RT reports. 

Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev was singing Russia&#8217;s praise after the results were released. "I've just looked at the news story that Russia has moved to fifth place in the ranking of the world's largest economies by GDP, edging out Germany. I don't know the methodology that the World Bank used, probably by purchasing power parity, but this is good news," Medvedev said. 

These years are key for Russia as it starts to flex its economic muscle. While most commentators focus on China&#8217;s astronomical GDP growth rates where Russia does poorly in comparison &#8211; Russia&#8217;s economy grew by a mere 1.6% over the first quarter of this year whereas China&#8217;s economy expanded by over 7% - this ignores the relatively large differences between the two leading emerging markets: while Russia is a high-income country, China has only recently moved into the middle-income bracket. 

Instead of looking at raw growth, if you compare Russia&#8217;s GDP per capita growth with that of the other BRICS, then Russia is growing by far the fastest amongst the &#8220;emerging markets.&#8221; 

It is already the second biggest consumer market on the Continent, and as bne reported in a cover story in February 2012 it will soon become the biggest consumer market in all Europe in the next few years. 

However, becoming so rich and having incomes rise so fast comes with its own set of problems. 

As both the EBRD&#8217;s chief economist Erik Berglof and Renaissance Capital&#8217;s Ivan Tchakarov have argued recently, Russia now faces the danger of falling into the "middle-income trap" where rising incomes makes the economy uncompetitive faster than its backwardness is an advantage. The jury is still out on whether Russia can escape this trap, hence the Kremlin&#8217;s current emphasis on boosting growth at any cost. 

The World Bank's rating differs from the nominal GDP rating compiled by the International Monetary Fund, where Russia ranks only eighth with $2 trillion, while the US is at the top with $15.7 trillion, followed by China with $8.2 trillion, Japan with $6 trillion, Germany with $3.4 trillion, France with $2.6 trillion, the UK with $2.4 trillion, and Brazil with $2.4 trillion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahiska

I dont care about American the only thing i care about is that stalin was a mass murderer and almost genocided my people without a good reason eventhough we fought for the soviets in ww2 i will and no one of my people will ever forgive stalin for this i hope he burns for eternity for all the lives he destroyed.


----------



## Tanja

I don't know if it will continue or not. But this is contrary to US economy. 

A good sign from European economy


Industrial output has increased in August
Positive sign for the EU economy


FNOTW: A good sign from European economy


----------



## Karasonmuno

senheiser said:


> Russia is now the biggest European Economy in the World surpassing germany after the US, China, India and Japan.
> 
> 
> Russia has also almost a high gdp per capita now like greece and surpassed estonia both are counted as first World countries by many organizations. Despite all the negativity towards russia and many external attacks russia faced, it managed to get first world standards on its one without any help like other Western allies received and are still receiving.
> 
> Russia in the 21st century a country you can look up to



If so, I think this is very promising news.


----------

